# The Darkness That Comes Before [Closing Down]



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

[The Story]

Two thousand years have passed since Mog-Pharau, the No-God, last walked among Men. Two thousand years have passed since the Apocalypse. The legacy of the No-God and the Apocalypse have all but faded with time.  No human records remember that time save those of the Mandate School.  Now the Shriah of the Thousand Temples has declared Holy War, and untold thousands gather, but to what end no one knows. They call themselves the Men of the Tusk. 

The Emperor of Nansur schemes and plots to direct the focus of the Holy War. Four schools, guilds of arcane rituals, always at odds with one another, also want to have a say in the Holy War particularily if it is going to be directed towards one of them. The Scylvendi barbarian tribes roam the plains to the north west always threatening the Empire.  Across the three seas The Scarlet Spires, one of the Great Schools, rules over an empire built on slavery.  To the south west the last few tribes of elves wander the plains, nomads who worship not the Thousand Temples, but the spirits of the earth and sky.  Halfling gypsies also wander, nomads of a different sort, they try to make their way across the more civilized lands of the Three Seas.

[Maps] - Here are the maps for the campaign, the characters will start out north of the Shaul River in a small inn called the River's Wish Inn.  You can find the Shaul river on the smaller map at the bottom.  This map and the basis for the campaign are inspired (borrowed liberally) from The Darkness That Comes Before, by R. Scott Bakker.

[Character Creation Rules]

The campaign is now full, but I will accept another 2 alternatives.  I would like to encourage people who will stick to a game and post with some frequency.  I post about once a day during the week and would like to keep up a steady pace for this game.  I don't expect people to keep up to that pace, but perhaps a few times a week is fine.  This is more to let you know how often I will try to keep things going. I will set up the Rogues Gallery and In Character threads once we have enough people in.  


All characters start at 5th level, using the 3.5 revised rules. 
9000gp with no more than 2500gp on any one item.
32 point buy for stats [8=0pts, 9-14=+1pt/stat pt, 15-16=+2pts/stat pt, 17-18=+3pts/stat pt].
Hit Points are max at first, 1/2 for the rest [d4=2.5, d6=3.5, d8=4.5, d10=5.5, d12=6.5]
Books: SRD 3.5, Complete Warrior, BoED, PsiHB, WotC splat-books, Mind's Eye, CBoEM, Mindscapes, ITCK, BoHM, R&R2*

I am also going to limit some of the selections that I feel do not quite fit into the setting.


Races: human, half-elf, elf, halfling.
Classes: barbarian, bard [SRD or CBoEM], cleric, druid, fighter, paladin, ranger, rogue, wizard, psion, psychic warrior, swashbuckler, hexblade.
PrCs: run any choices by me first.
clerics can choose any two domains and must name their god.  
wizards belong to one of the four great schools.

[Example Character Sheet]

I like things in statblock format. So here is an easy sheet to fill in, just reply to this message and cut everything but the sheet off.  Replace anything in <arrow brackets>  and # with the information for your characters.  An example character follows.

[color=<colorchoice>]*<character name>*[/color], <race> <class> <level>; CR #; <size and type>; HD #d# (#hp); Init #; Speed # feet; AC # (+#Dex, +#Armor, +#Shield, +#<other modifiers>), flatfooted #, touch #, ACP #, Spell Failure #;  Bab +#, Grapple +#; Atk +# melee (#d#+#, critical x#, <weapon>) or +# ranged (#d#+#, critical x#, <weapon>); Full Atk: <if necessary>; SA: <if necessary>; SQ: <if necessary>; SV Fort +#, Refl +#, Will +#; Str #, Dex #, Con #, Int #, Wis #, Cha #.

*Skills and Feats*: (#skill points, #/# max ranks) <skill name> +# (# ranks), <etc>; <feat name>.

*<Class or Race feature>*: <text>

*Possessions*: <mundane equipment>, _<magic items>_, #gp #sp #cp.

*Spells*: #/#/# spells per day, Base Save DC # + spell level.

0th - _<spell names>_.
1st - _<spell names>_.
2nd - _<spell names>_.

*Description*:

*History*:


[Example Character]

*Korwin Krenn*, human male fighter 1; CR1; HD 1d10 (10 hp); Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC 19 (+3 Dex, +4 Armor, +2 Shield) touch 13, flatfooted 16, ACP:-4; Bab +1, Grapple +4; Atk +5 melee (1d10+3, critical 19-20/x2, longsword) or +4 ranged (1d8, critical x3, longbow); SV Fort +2, Refl +3, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10. 

*Skills and Feats*: (12skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Climb +1 (2), Jump +2 (3), Spot +4 (2cc), Swim -3 (3); Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Focus (longsword). 

*Possessions*: longsword, chain shirt, heavy steel shield.
*Description*: Korwin is a fighter.
*History*: He was a farmer.

[Current Character Roster]

*Mahe*, human exalted druid5, played by Thomas Hobbes
*Folco*, halfling ranger5, played by flyingricepaddy
*Gespath Muckraker*, human wizard5, played by Ghostknight
*Donner Hund*, halfling fighter5, played by Ferrix
*Ian Chamberlain*, human telepath5, played by Serpenteye
*Taneth Aislan*, elven wizard5, played by Quirhid
*Dara Dragondaughter*, human ranger1/barbarian1/rogue3, played by Thanee

[Links]

In Character thread
Out of Character thread
Rogues Gallery thread
Maps page


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 1, 2004)

I would like in on this as a wizard if you'll have me.    If possible could you post some details on the four schools, or should I make the details up for the school as we would for deities?

Assuming I'm in - For starting spells, how do I gain ones over and above the ones from levels - assume copying from another caster, independent research or scoll copying?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

I certainly will expand on the great schools.  The deities are left up to clerics because the Thousand Temples is an ecclesiastical institution that venerates a thousand deities.  Therefore any combination of domains is represented by atleast one of the gods.  As for the schools here they are:

The Mandate is and gnostic school founded two thousand years ago to fight against the Consult, a cabal of wizards who venerated the No-God. The Mandate exists to protect the Three Seas from a return of the No-God.  They are the only ones who maintain that he did in fact exist and may return. They scour the Three Seas looking for signs.

The Scarlet Spires is an anagogic school that rules the country of High Ainon.  They are a decadent group, fully entrenched in their seats of power.  They remain hidden behind the closed doors of the temples, prefering to rule by mystery and fear.  Their spies exist through out the Three Seas to promote or protect the interests of their kingdom.

The Imperial Saik is an anagogic school indentured to the Emperor of Nansur.  They serve the Emperor's every wish and work towards his goals alone.  Through out the Three Seas they scheme to increase his power through not only arcane might, but through intrigue and information.

The Mysunsai proclaim themselves as mercenaries, ready to sell the services of their entire school to the highest bidder.  Many countries employ schoolmen from the Mysunsai to protect them from the intrigues of the other schools.

Outside the Four Great Schools, the elves and halflings practice their own brand of magic, largely concentrating on a more animistic tradition.  They venerate the spirits of the Earth and Sky.  Players can choose to belong to this tradition if they dont want to belong to any of the schools.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2004)

Hiyas!

 Sounds like an interesting background (are there really no forests at all?). 
 I'd like to play a barbarian/rogue (human fits best obviously, or are there elven barbarians?).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi, sounds cool. 

I'd like to play a Psion.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

Glad to have everyone aboard, still another spot to fill so if there is more interest lease let me know.  Thanee - yup their are elven barbarians.  They are far more prone to that style of fighting than say the paladin or swashbuckler due to their close ties to nature.  The human barbarians - the Scylvendi are quite nasty guys, scaring their arms for each person they kill.  They often raid the empire across the mountains.  It is rare that they enter the empire and wouldnt care one bit about the Shriah of the Thousand Temples.  If you do want to play one though go for it, we can always fit it in no problems.  Actually now that I think about it, some of the north-eastern kingdoms and duchies are not as well populated and could house more backward thinking individuals such as barbarians.  They wouldnt be quiet as mean or as hunted within the empire.  There are actually plenty of forests, just none drawn on the maps.  There is one very close to the inn you will be starting at called the Glimmerwood.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 1, 2004)

*Gespath Muckraker*

Gespath Muckraker,Human Wizard 5; CR 5; *AL* LN; *HD* 5d4 (19 hp); *Init* +1; *Speed* 30 feet; *AC* 13 (+1 Dex, +1Armor, +1 deflection), flatfooted 13, touch 12, ACP #, *Spell Failure * 0; *Bab* +2, *Grapple* +2; *Atk* +3 melee (1d4, critical 19-20 x 2, Masterwork Dagger) *SQ*: Empathic link (Visper); *SV* Fort +2, Refl +6, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 14.

*Skills and Feats*: (50 skill points, 8/4 max ranks) Spellcraft +12 (8), Concentration + 9 (8), craft (Weaponsmithing) +8 (4), craft (alchemy) +9 (5), Decipher script +12 (8), knowledge (arcana) 12 (8), knowledge (planes) 9 (5), knowledge (religion) +8 (4); Scribe Scroll, Extend Spell, Eschew materials. Combat casting, Lightning reflexes

*Summon Familiar:* 
A wizard can obtain a familiar. Doing so takes 24 hours and uses up magical materials that cost 100 gp. A familiar is a magical beast that resembles a small animal and is unusually tough and intelligent. The creature serves as a companion and servant.
The wizard chooses the kind of familiar he gets. As the wizard advances in level, his familiar also increases in power.
If the familiar dies or is dismissed by the wizard, the wizard must attempt a DC 15 Fortitude saving throw. Failure means he loses 200 experience points per wizard level; success reduces the loss to one-half that amount. However, a wizard’s experience point total can never go below 0 as the result of a familiar’s demise or dismissal. A slain or dismissed familiar cannot be replaced for a year and day. A slain familiar can be raised from the dead just as a character can be, and it does not lose a level or a Constitution point when this happy event occurs.
A character with more than one class that grants a familiar may have only one familiar at a time.

*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Draconic, High Kunna 

*Possessions:* Backpack,bedroll, chest, tent, hammer, 5 vials ink, 3 pens, 20 sheets paper, 50 feet silk rope, 30 feet silk rope, sack, sealing wax, soap, waterskin, whetstone, signet ring, 5 days iron rations, 2 vials anti-toxin, 4 flasks acid, 30 tindertwigs,Spell component pouch, Scholar's outfit, mule, 2 light horses, wagon, saddlebags, bit &bridle, saddle, staff with Continual flame, Masterwork dagger, Ring of protection +1, Bracers of armor +1, Potion of cure light wounds x4, Potion of Sanctuary x2, Potion of cure moderate wounds x2 

*Money* 439gp 5sp 2cp.

*Spells:* 4/4/3/2 spells per day, Base Save DC 14 + spell level.

*Spellbook:*
0th - all.
1st - Mage Armor, Identify, True Strike, Charm Person, Magic Missile, Enlarge Person, Disguise Self,Hypnotism, Shield, Hold Portal, Feather fall, Comprehend languages, Magic weapon.
2nd - Rope trick, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Knock, Web, Protection from Arrows, Continual flame, Levitate.
3rd - Fireball, Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy, Summon Monster III, Hold person

*Memorised:*
0 - Acid splash, Read Magic, Light, Detect Magic
1 - Mage Armor, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Magic weapon
2 - Levitate, Rope Trick, Continual Flame
3 - Dispel Magic, Hold Person


*Description:*
Gespath Muckraker looks like what he is, the descendant of dirt poor peasants doing the lowest of jobs.  His features are blunt, a too large nose, deep sunken brown eyes, hair that looks like an escaped mop perched atop of a two wide handle and a beard that is uncombed and scraggly.  And yet, there is something about him.  He has a strange magnetism that belies his 
appearance, that makes people situp and listen when he talks, whether he is dressed in his babitual robes or a formal gown.

Usually he is dressed in a blue robe decorated with images from mythology, wearing a simple gold ring on one hand and beautifully carved bracers on each wrist.  At his side is a dagger, in  sheath carved to resemble the waves of the sea with a blade in the shape of a dolphin.

*History: * 
Gespath grew up in a peasants hovel, one of fourteen children destined to follow his father in a job of cleaning sties and stables for enough money to keep a family in gruel and in boiled potatoes and meat on feast days and special days.Gespath did not like this vision of the future.  Far brighter than the rest of the family, he saw this future akin to death.  

So while ostensibly out looking for food or an animal stupid enough to get caught - he was actually looking for a way out.  And he found it.  An abandoned hut with books and funny things inside.  He taught himself to read from the books, and played with the apparatus to try and fathom its workings.  Time passed and while his knowledge grew it did not do much for his future prospects.  

At least, until the owner of the hut showed him that it wasn't quite as abandoned as he had assumed.  One day, inside of the hut, a trap door opened and a thin, emaciated man in blue robes entered.  Looking at gespath he made a simple remark "Come on down, I doubt you are going to learn anything more on your own."

Gespath went down, and life changed.  Downstairs through the trapdoor was the work area of a mage.  Elaborate, working apparatus with liquids bubbling through, shelves with books, and a table set for a feast.  Later he learnt that everything except for the food was illusion - but at the time it served the mages purpose.  He was overwhelmed, took an oath of service on the spot and spent the next seven years learning from Hismith the Blue, Mage of the Order of Mysunsai.

At the end of his term of service he took his oath to the order, and spent time completing some basic tasks.  For him, the oath and contract are all, not to be violated for any purpose.  He aims to accumulate status and wealth, to never again live in a hovel such as his parents and family did.  Over time he has passed money to them to improve their lot, but still their 
fate and living conditions prey on his conscience.

_Familiar:  Visper
WEASEL
Tiny Animal
Hit Dice: 5 (10 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class: 17 (+2 size, +2 Dex  +3 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–12
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3–4) Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3–4) Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: Attach
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, Deliver touch spells, Speak with master
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +10, Hide +11, Move Silently +8, Spot +3
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Environment: Temperate hills
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 1/4

*Combat*
*Attach (Ex):* If a weasel hits with a bite attack, it uses its powerful jaws to latch onto the opponent’s body and automatically deals bite damage each round it remains attached. An attached weasel loses its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class and has an AC of 12. An attached weasel can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself. To remove an attached weasel through grappling, the opponent must achieve a pin against the creature.

*Skills:* Weasels have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They use their Dexterity modifier for Climb checks. A weasel can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.

*Improved Evasion (Ex):* When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.
*Share Spells: * At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell with a target of “You” on his familiar (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself. A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast).
*Empathic Link (Su): * The master has an empathic link with his familiar out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The master cannot see through the familiar’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically. Because of the limited nature of the link, only general emotional content can be communicated.Because of this empathic link, the master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.
*Deliver Touch Spells (Su):* If the master is 3rd level or higher, a familiar can deliver touch spells for him. If the master and the familiar are in contact at the time the master casts a touch spell, he can designate his familiar as the “toucher.” The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as the master could. As usual, if the master casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates.
*Speak with Master (Ex): * If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help._


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 1, 2004)

Any room for one more?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmm, in that case I might actually make it an elf or wood elf (probably a better choice for this class selection ), if the subraces are ok, that is. Maybe I'll just stick to human, tho, the character I have in mind currently would be a human for sure. Coming from a remote part of the world would work well I think, those Scylvendi do sound a bit too mean, really (they make better villains, I suppose ).

One other question:



> Hit Points are max at first, 1/2 for the rest [d4=2.5, d6=3.5, d8=4.5, d10=5.5, d12=6.5]




Why not simply round this up (3, 4, 5, 6, 7). It's not that big a difference anyways, and you don't have to bother with those .5's.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 1, 2004)

May I use the psionic material on the WoTC-site (The Mind's Eye)?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2004)

any space left? should have posted when i saw this last night, i don't get any gaming up here so i figured i'd give PbP a try.

I was thinking an elf archer, maybe either cleric or fighter


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

Ghostknight,  Gespath looks good on first glance.  I'll take a close look at him this afternoon.

Quirhid and Ferrix, you are both welcome to join.  7 is okay by me.  But with that I will close recruitment.  Just so you know, the arcane archer is one prc that I don't think fits.  The elves here are more nature bound than the artsy/arcane might types from FR so things like the Bladesinger and Arcane Archer don't really fit that archetype.  However dont let that detract you from playing an archer if you want too, the elves certainly do have a call for ranged speciallists.

Thanee, hadnt thought about subraces much, but yes wood elf and wild elf would fit in well. But no aquatic, drow, or gray elves.  They don't really fit in with the wild tree hugger attitude Iinvision for the elves.

SerpentEye, yup the stuff from the Mind's Eye is free game, though not all that silly stuff about Sardior, doesn't really go.  Do you have mindscapes? Cause I would really like to use the rules in there.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> SerpentEye, yup the stuff from the Mind's Eye is free game, though not all that silly stuff about Sardior, doesn't really go.  Do you have mindscapes? Cause I would really like to use the rules in there.




Great . No, I don't have Mindscapes, but I've heard it's supposed to be quite good. Maybe you could lend me some of the essential paragraphs?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

certainly.  email me privately through my account and ill hook you up with what you need.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 2, 2004)

Cool...

two ideas so far, halfling fighter - mounted style or an elven cleric archer of solondor (if that's possible)

the halfling fighter has currently more personality, the archer less so but whatever would fit better for you


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

either one works though i dont know what you mean by Solondor?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 2, 2004)

Solondor is a diety from the elven pantheon, a hunter.

Though I think I'll go with the Halfling fighter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

okay sounds good to me.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 2, 2004)

Cool.

I'm open to play almost anything, but here's what I had in mind:
-Human Sorcerer -> That's my main choice, for now
-Halfling Rogue -> If Thanee's character ain't rogue enough
-Human Paladin -> If there aren't any evil-dooers about
-or some cool guy who shoots when riding. Propably an elf... wood elf.

Are we supposed to play all-goody-goody-charaters (yak)?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

no evil characters, but questionable is okay, note however that we already have an exalted druid.  the sorceror was one of the unfortunate classes that I have cut from the list.  sorceror, monk, and samurai were cut from the available sources listed.  i didnt feel that they fit into the setting that i am using.  if you are set on it though and have a cool idea, ill add it back in.  Also if you do want to use it I guess the alternate sorceror from the Complete Book of Eldritch Might (or Book of Eldritch Might 2) would be my prefered sorceror unless you dont have access to it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2004)

Another two questions...

One about rogues: Are rogue-thiefs just as common as normally in the cities? Or don't they really exist (I mean the disable trap, open lock, pick pocket type of rogue). Might have picked up some of that knowledge during the last levels maybe. Basically, do you encounter traps and locked doors normally (I mean generally/background-related, not asking for what will happen to us )?

The other about psionics and more out of curiousity (altho it might be interesting for serpenteye as well): How are the revised changes to the magic system affect psionics (wouldn't make much sense to leave them as is)? Stuff like metmagic(-psionic) non-stacking, the huge spell nerf (Animal Affinity? ), Spell Focus, Polymorph, etc. You'll probably have to run through the powers on a case-by-case basis and compare them with the revised versions of similar spells (or spells of similar magnitude), as there are just so many changes involved...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 2, 2004)

character will go up in the morning

Name's Donner Hund - halfling fighter, mounted on his riding dog, Grizzle


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 2, 2004)

No, I think Sorcerers out then.

I'm still considering the other three. Mainly between the halfling rogue or somekind of spellcaster -> the riding type!


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 2, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> No, I think Sorcerers out then.
> 
> I'm still considering the other three. Mainly between the halfling rogue or somekind of spellcaster -> the riding type!




A riding spell caster .....  Well, have you thought that while casting on horseback it is going need concentration rolls a lot of the time?  Probably better off with a psion character if you want to go that route.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanee, rogue/thieves are just as common as most settings.  There are plenty of big cities where thieves prosper. As far as psionics it'll be case by case mostly siding with the 3.0 stuff.  But blatant problems such as schism will have to be changed.  I'll work closely with anyone who wants to be a psion, cause I love the psionics rules.

Lots of halflings then eh?  sounds interesting.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2004)

Do Psions have any particular role in society? Any organizations? Avowed enemies? What's the general image of them in society and in the major power-groups?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok, thanks. 

Should know all I need now to make background and character.

Schism... was that the psionic "haste"? Yeah, that's one of those obvious powers, like Animal Affinity and Psychofeedback. When we had a Psion character once, we changed it to be exactly like sor/wiz haste (we used the D&D modern version of haste back then, which is much like 3.5, just with a single target only). Meanwhile, we have banned psionics completely, I hope the revised Psionics Handbook will be A LOT better than the crappy 3.0 one (ITCK and Mindscape are ok, but the whole system needs a lot of work IMHO). 

Anyways... working on character now (Dara Dragondaughter, female human bar2/rog3). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 2, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> A riding spell caster .....  Well, have you thought that while casting on horseback it is going neen concentration roles a lot of the time?  Probably better off with a psion character if you want to go that route.




Yeah, I know that, but do you realize how cool it is?   And I don't think I need concentration checks while my mount isn't moving. Atleast it's handy for escaping when all spells are used.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

Hmm, thats a really good question SerpentEye.  The book doesnt have them so here goes my version:  

Psionics are particularily rare, requiring a dedication and discipline that few can master.  An ancient society far to the north in the dead kingdom of Kuniuri used to study them quite extensively, but much of their knowledge has dissappeared through the ages.  Few settlements remain in that forgotten kingdom now as it is mostly snow-covered year round.  About 30 years ago a small band of psions made a pilgrimage south and brought with them their secret.  The Dunyain sects set up small hidden schools in select cities within the empire, teaching their mystical arts behind the scenes.  Their motives are unknown by even their students, but they offer training to those who can find them and who can go pass their rigerous tests.

Sound good enough to start?

I really love the psionics 3.0 rules, with careful trimming (no psychofeedback and no feeder weapons for instance) they are quite balanced.  Mindscapes gets rid of the problems with the retarded combat system that was in the hardcover.  But yeah I am looking forward to the revised book very much.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

I have just finished designing a class for Living Enworld - the Buccaneer, based loosely off the Swashbuckler.  If any one wants to use this as a testbed and play one that would be cool.  Link is here - ~LINK~


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I really love the psionics 3.0 rules, with careful trimming (no psychofeedback and no feeder weapons for instance) they are quite balanced.




Sure, but they _need_ quite a bit of careful trimming (another nice "balanced" item... torque of psionic might (we priced it at 80-100k instead of 10!?) ). And they are kinda bland, I had hoped for something with a more unique feel mostly.

But, I was actually going to ask something completely different...

I was thinking about getting some ranks in handle animal and might want to aquire a sort-of animal companion (maybe a dire wolf, which might even act as a mount).

Is that possible?
Should I "buy" the animal with the starting money?
What would be an appropriate price?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 2, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know that, but do you realize how cool it is?   And I don't think I need concentration checks while my mount isn't moving. Atleast it's handy for escaping when all spells are used.




Well, I ain't the DM fror this one, so you would need to see what Erekose has to say - but in my games sitting on the back of a horse, in the middle of cambot is not a really good place to be casting from.  As long as fighting is far way - fine, but with melee occuring it is much akin to trying cast spells while the floor is moving around and jostling you.  

As for tunning away - oh yeah, very handy at that point


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Apr 2, 2004)

*Ping!*

Go Little People!!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 2, 2004)

My character happens to be focused on mounted combat so I was wondering about a mount as well.

I took a riding dog and put the warbeast template on it and gave it the exceptional ability spread (which is the equivalent of +4, +4, +2, +2, +0, -2), to make it more unique, was CR 2 with the warbeast template, upped it to 3 cause of the better abilities.  Ended up with:

Grizzle
Riding Dog, Warbeast; CR 3; Medium Animal; HD 3d8+18 (35); Init 3; Speed 50 feet; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +3 armor, +4 natural), flatfooted 13, touch 14; Bab +2, Grapple +8; Atk +8 melee (1d6+9, critical x2, bite); SA: Trip (as wolf); SQ: Low-light vision, scent, Combative Mount; SV Fort +9, Refl +6, Will +4; Str 22, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 4.  Skills and Feats: Jump +12 (2 ranks), Listen +8 (3 ranks), Spot +8 (3 ranks), Swim +8 (2 ranks); Alertness, Endurance, Diehard. Studded leather barding. Loads 260/519/780 lbs.  Tricks: attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel.

I don't know how well he'll survive, any suggestions?  I also figured he'd be about 500 gp, even though the Warbeast template says 50gp/HD for 3 HD and under.  I might want to make him a bit tougher, more HP/HD if that'd be possible cause I don't know how long he'd last.  Plus, I like that he's medium sized


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 2, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Well, I ain't the DM fror this one, so you would need to see what Erekose has to say - but in my games sitting on the back of a horse, in the middle of cambot is not a really good place to be casting from.  As long as fighting is far way - fine, but with melee occuring it is much akin to trying cast spells while the floor is moving around and jostling you.
> 
> As for tunning away - oh yeah, very handy at that point




How about it Erekose? Do I have to make concentration checks while mounted when the moun isn't moving? Ofcourse far away from melee!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanee, want to mesh our two character histories since we both are at least partly combat types with mounts.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 2, 2004)

Ping.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thanee, want to mesh our two character histories since we both are at least partly combat types with mounts.




Dara won't be a mounted combat type. Except for having a mount and being able to ride it, that is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 2, 2004)

Donner Hund, Strongheart Halfling Fighter 5; CR 5; Small Humanoid; HD 5d10+10 (42 hp); Init +1; Speed 15 feet; AC 24 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +8 Armor, +4 Shield), flatfooted 23, touch 12, ACP -12, Spell Failure 75%; Bab +5, Grapple +4; Atk +11 melee (1d6+6, critical x3, lance) or +9 melee (1d3+3, critical 18-20/x2, kukri) or +10 melee (1d6+3, critical 19-20/x2, longsword) or +9 melee (1d6+3, critical x2, flail) or +7 ranged (1d8, critical 19-20/x2, heavy crossbow); Full Atk: ; SA: Ride by Attack; SQ:; SV Fort +6, Refl +2, Will +0; Str 17 Dex 13 Con 14 Int 13 Wis 8 Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: (24 skill points, 8/4 max ranks) Handle Animal +8 (8 ranks), Ride +13 (8 ranks), Intimidate +8 (8 ranks); Mounted Combat, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus: Lance, Endurance, Weapon Specialization: Lance.

Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.

Racial Abilities: +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks; +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear; +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings; +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.

Possessions: Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Manacles x3, Small steel mirror, Flasks Oil x3, Belt pouch, Trail rations x8 days, Signal whistle, Soap , Tent, Waterskins x2, Everburning Torch, Antitoxin x3, Acid x2, Alchemist's Fire x2, Military Saddle, Saddlebags, Bit and bridle, Explorer's Outfit, Masterwork Heavy Crossbow, Bolts (50 standard, 10 silvered, 10 adamantine, 10 cold iron), Masterwork Longsword, Silvered Kukri, Cold Iron Flail, Gauntlet Spiked x2, Masterwork Full Plate, Mithril Tower Shield, Grizzle - Riding Dog, Warbeast, 4 Large (Riding) Dogs, Studded Leather Barding, Lance +1, Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x3, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x6, Oil of Magic Weapon

Money: 184 gp, 3 sp, 0 cp

Description:  Quite unlike most halflings you'll meet, Donner is a grizzled figher who prefers the thunder of a charge to nearly anything except maybe a stiff drink.  Donner stands over three feet, his surprisingly broad frame often encased in a heavy suit of plate.  Always with stubble on his face, he looks usually slightly unkempt despite his sharp features.  He has scar running it's way down his right arm where his lance splintered once tearing into his flesh.  His gray eyes often possess a hardness to them that when combined with the grim smile that often rests on his face will usually deter most men from bothering him.  With silver hairs starting to edge their way onto his temples, he seems one of a seasoned sort.

Usually wearing a suit of full plate, he carries an almost knightly assortment of armaments; heavy crossbow, lance, longsword, flail and shield.  When he's not in armor, he wears an extensively worn and patched explorers outfit.  In or out of armor, he always carries a silver kukri on his belt and wears a thick forest green cape.  Nothing he wears possesses any sort of ornamentation that doesn?t possess some use.

History: Donner has seen a good thirty-five years of life and nearly half of that spent on the road, forging a reputation as a hardened warrior.  Raised by the Captain of the town guard, he has never known any direct family, only the harsh order of martial life.  Often relegated to grunt work in his youth due to his size compared to the surrounding humans he lived with; he eventually got the nerve to walk onto the training yard.  Once the trainer realized he was there, he attempted to scoot the young halfling off of the yard but Donner stood his ground and demanded he be allowed to train as well.  With a sarcastic huff the trainer snatched up a padded wooden spear and tossed it to the young halfling, and told him to defend himself and beckoned one of the better students to teach him a lesson.  Within a few moments Donner had knocked the man off of his feet and stood on his chest, the practice spear comically towering over the young halfling.

So with reluctance from the Captain, Donner was allowed to train with the other guards, although he was not allowed on duty.  Donner, content with the training, worked himself to the bone.  Mimicking the soldiers on horseback by riding upon the massive hounds which resided in the barracks, he soon earned the embittered respect of the guards by the time he rode out of the barracks into the world.

Since he left the barracks, he's traveled mostly alone, although occasionally joining up with some motley crew of would be heroes, he's found that most of the time he's the only one left by the time they would have returned from an adventure.  A bit hardened by the road, and still preferring the company of his many  dogs to humans, he's usually gruff but a steadfast companion to those that last long enough.

Grizzle
Riding Dog, Warbeast; CR 2; Medium Animal; HD 3d8+12 (29); Init +2; Speed 50 feet; AC 19 (+2 Dex, +3 armor, +4 natural), flatfooted 12, touch 14; Bab +2, Grapple +6; Atk +6 melee (1d6+6, critical x2, bite); SA: Trip (as wolf); SQ: Low-light vision, scent, Combative Mount; SV Fort +7, Refl +5, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4.  Skills and Feats: jump +10 (2 ranks), Listen +7 (3 ranks), Spot +7 (3 ranks), Swim +6 (2 ranks); Alertness, Endurance, Diehard. Studded leather barding. Loads 150/300/450 lbs.  Tricks: attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel.

Aegis and Tor
Large Guard Dogs (2); CR 1 each; Medium Animal; HD 2d8+7 (17 hp); Init +2; Speed 40 feet; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), flatfooted 14, touch 12; Bab +1, Grapple +3; Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, critical x2, bite); SA: Trip (as wolf); SQ: Low-light vision, scent; SV Fort +5, Refl +4, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.  Skills and Feats: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1; Alertness, Toughness. Tricks: attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel.

Arbor and Shadow
Large Hunting Dogs (2); CR 1 each; Medium Animal; HD 2d8+4 (14 hp); Init +2; Speed 40 feet; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), flatfooted 14, touch 12; Bab +1, Grapple +3; Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, critical x2, bite); SA: Trip (as wolf); SQ: Low-light vision, scent; SV Fort +5, Refl +4, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.  Skills and Feats: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1 (+5 for tracking); Alertness, Track. Tricks: attack, come, down, heel, seek, and track.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Ian Chamberlain, Human Telepath 5; CR 5; Medium Humanoid; HD 5d4 (24hp); Init 0; Speed 30 feet; AC 16 (+0Dex, +4Armor, +2Shield) flatfooted 16, touch 10, ACP 0; Bab +2, Grapple +1; Atk +1 melee (1d4-1, critical x2, Dagger); SV Fort +3, Refl +1, Will +5; Str 8, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 18 (20 for psi).

Skills and Feats: (56 skill points, 8 max ranks) Bluff (Cha) +14 (+2 Psi-crystal) (8 ranks), Concentration (Con) +10 (8 ranks), Diplomacy (Cha) +16 (+4 syn) (8 ranks), Knowledge (psionics) (Int) +10 (8 ranks), Psicraft (Int) +10 (8 ranks), Sense Motive (Wis) +9 (8 ranks). Speak Language: 4 languages (8 ranks); Feats: 5 (2 (Normal) +1 (Human) +2 (Psion)), Psionic Prodigy, Talented, Inner Strength, Body Fuel, Trigger Power (Lesser Body Adjustment)
Languages: Low Sheyic (common), Dunyanic, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Tydonii, Gallish.

Free Manifestation of 0-level powers: 11.

Power Points: 18 (12 (level) + 5 (bonus) +1 (inner strength)), Base Save DC: d20 + 6 (tele, psymet+psyport), + power level.
Known Powers: 
0:5+d, Burst (Dex), Detect Poison (Wis), Detect Psionics (Wis), Far Hand (Con), Float (Dex), Telempathic Projection (Cha).
1:3+d, Biocurrent (Con), Charm Person (Cha), Lesser Body Adjustment (Str), Id Insinuation (Cha).
2:1+d, Suggestion (Cha), Ectoplasmic Cocoon (Int).

Primary discipline: Telepathy (Cha)
Secondary disciplines: Psychometabolism (Str), Psychoportation (Dex).

Psionic Mode Check +4 (Mindscapes psionic combat system)

Psi Crystal: (Emerald) Liar, Int: 8, AC 13, Hardness 8, 20 HP, Move, Sighted, Empathic link, Telepathic link, Self-propulsion, cost: 400gp

Possessions: Mithral Chain Shirt (1100 gp) (12,5 lbs) Mithral Heavy Shield (1020 gp) (7,5 lbs), Minor items and clothes (100gp), Dagger (2gp), Ring of Sustenance (2500gp), Psionatrix of Telepathy (2000gp), Hat of Disguise (1800gp), 78gp 0sp 0cp.

Description: A short lithe man in his early 20s, dressed in simple and unadorned clothing, usually shades of black and green. Black hair, green eyes. Considered attractive by most.
He's usually quiet and introverted, dwelling on his own strange powers almost to the point of obsession, but when he speaks his authority is unmistakable.

History: 
*Born in the Empire, son of artisans.
*Chance encounter with one of the northern Psions, discovered his talent.
*Travelled for a time with his new master and learned the art.
*
*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 3, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Possessions: Mithral Chain Shirt (1100 gp) (12,5 lbs) Mithral Heavy Shield (1020 gp) (7,5 lbs), Minor items and clothes (100gp), Dagger (2gp), Ring of Sustenance (2000gp), Psionatrix of Telepathy (2000gp), Hat of Disguise (1800gp),  478gp #sp #cp.




One mistake, Ring of Sustenance is 2500 gp instead of 2000gp.

Looks like an interesting character.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> One mistake, Ring of Sustenance is 2500 gp instead of 2000gp.
> 
> Looks like an interesting character.




Ok, thanks.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

What languages are spoken in the setting? Is there one common tongue or several different human languages?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow go to sleep for the night and everyone floods the thread.  Okay lets see if I can cover all this:

Thanee - dire wolf: hmm, I have been thinking about this one and any wild beast like a dire wolf or even a regular one would need significant investment not only in time and money but also in feats/skills I think.  As it is the equivalent to a 7th level druid's companion I think it is out of reach for you at this level.  

Ferrix - warbeast: I am currently comparing Grizzle's stats to a dire wolf and they look pretty darn close.  I think that I would prefer to leave off the exceptional stats.  Dropping those I could see you being able to buy him.  Anything more would require investing more than just money I think.  Without the special stats you can pay for him with the listed 100gp price.  Above that you need to equip him or get some ability like a druid or ranger's animal companion.

Quirhid - casting from a mount: As long as you have some skill at riding and a decent concentration as well as a war-trained mount and you stay away from melee combat then I don't see a problem taking 10 on your ride/concentration checks to cast from a mount that isn't moving.

Serpent Eye - languages: Thats a good question.  I havent really populated the world with all sorts of humanoid monsters.  The enemies you are likely to face will be largely nature based or player-races from other cultures/countries.  The book I am basing this off of has a very extensive list of languages so here are some of the ones from foreign countries:

Thoti-Eannorean - think ancient greek, its the mother tongue of the countries of the inner sea and the only place used is in the Chronicle of the Tusk, the holy book of the Thousand Temples.

Dunyanic - the tongue of the far-north, only those with access to the Dunyanic psion training or who have been ranging that far north would really use it.

Tydonii - language of Ce Tydonn
Gallish - language of Galeoth
Thunyeric - language of Thunyeric
Low Sheyic - language of the Nansur Empire = Common
Conriyan - language of Conriya
Ainoni - language of High Ainon
Scylvendi - language of the Scylvendi

Gilcunya - language used to describe magic in the gnostic school - The Mandate
High Kunna - language used to describe magic in the anagogic schools (the other three)

There is one more bestial language belonging to a creature called the Sranc, a bestial creature that used to hail from the far north, plaguing the ancient lands of the Kuniuri.  It is called Aghurzoi or the Cut Tongue.

Celestial, Infernal and Abyssal all exist too.

Character review:  gonna try to go over everyones characters.  Finished Ghostknights last night though: 
19hps (5d4+5, 4+2.5*4+5=19)
grapple +2 (bab +1, Str +1)
fort +2 (base +1, con +1)
reflex +4 (base +1, dex +1, feat +2)
+6 skill points (2 base + 4 int +1 human *8=56)
dont forget the bonus for alertness from your familiar
setting appropriate languages: actually you get 2 more  see above for suggestions.
money; I calculate 4785.02gp spent + 475.52 =5260.54 = 3739.46 left to spend. I imagine some of it was spent adding to your spell book but could you spell it out for me.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks, Erekose. I'll post my character soon.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2004)

If anyone owns the recent Arms and Equipment guide, I believe it has some rules for unconventional mounts and the associated costs (basically like they have for the hippogriff, etc.- egg and training costs).


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2004)

No problem.

 I'll take a look into the Arms & Equipment Guide, maybe it offers some ideas. 

 I was also thinking some kind of cute ape, that can pickpocket...  but you can't really train skills to animals...

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2004)

I dunno.  Animals get skill points, and I've seen the "fetch" trick somewhere.  Or at least, I know back in 3E I lost a crossbow to some damn dirty hippy of a druid and her thievin' hawks.   Familiars also work for this too.  Also possible, if the DM allows it, is to subtract the gold cost of casting _awaken_ from your coffers (it's 1700gp, according to how NPC spellcasting works).  That could allow you to aquire an animal as a cohort, giving it class levels, etc.

That's all rather complicated, however, especially if you try to assign an ECL.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2004)

I think I'll drop that handle animal stuff altogether... will be hard enough to get those rogue skills to a decent level. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2004)

About magic items... what about a _ring of protection from evil_? Ok, or not?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2004)

hmm gonna have to go with no on that one. at base it would be +2 deflection bonus (8000gp) and +2 saves (4000gp) would already price it out of your range, not counting the blocking mind control and blocking summoned creatures.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2004)

I meant it more like casting the spell (would be 1,800gp with a 1 minute duration), not a continuous one (wouldn't allow that either). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 3, 2004)

Grizzle updated to have normal attributes.  Hoping to find a way during the course of the game to keep my mount and pets up to at least slightly on par.  Is Leadership allowed and would I be able to find a Druid who could cast awaken later on?

When's this ball gonna be rolling?


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 3, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Character review:  gonna try to go over everyones characters.  Finished Ghostknights last night though:
> 19hps (5d4+5, 4+2.5*4+5=19)
> grapple +2 (bab +1, Str +1)
> fort +2 (base +1, con +1)
> ...




Oops, read the wrong line for the saves - updated everything (and I included the +2 from the weasel familiar - I had managed to leave it out so ref is +1 basase, + 1 dex, +2 feat + 2 familiar = +6 total - yep lost one charater too many to fireballs/ligthning bolts/ other ref saves!)

For skills, I calculeted the 18 int only from level 4, I created the charcater from level 1 and worked him up, thus the difference in 6 skill points - I'll happikly add them in though if you feel it more appropriate   (What can I say, I don't do the optimising thing well!)

As above for the languages - I worked on three bonus languages at start and as I understand it you don't get bonus languages for intelligence gained later (feel free to correct me  )

The difference in money is due to the spellbook.  I worked on the formula of 50gp/level for the wiazrd obtaining the spell from + 100gp/level for the spell book.  An extra 22 spell levels in spell books adds up to 3300gp.  Now I just gotta figure out why I got more left than you (around 40gp so nothing major really, I have adjusted it to your calculated figure - 3300).


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

money is fine then as is, so is the skill points and languages thing.  I usually just build a character based on the level and gotta try to remember the int thing.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

Should be able to finish writing up my background (it's basically done, just not completely written up ) this evening, hopefully.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm almost done with my character now.

Can somebody please tell me what does it cost to add spells in your spellbook in 3.5?

Get ready for Taneth Aislan, male elf wizard 5!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

By the book it's spell level x 150gp (100 to write into spellbook and 50 for the access).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 4, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan*, male elf (high) wizard 5; CR 5; medium-sized humanoid (elf); HD 5d4 (14 hp); Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2Armor), flatfooted 12, touch 13, ACP 0, Spell Failure 0; Bab +2, Grapple +2; Atk +2 melee (1d8, critical 19-20/x2, longsword) or +6 ranged (1d6, critical x3, masterwork shortbow); SQ Elven traits; SV Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 10.

*Skills and Feats*: (41 Skill points, 8/4 max ranks) Concentration +8 (8), Knowledge (arcana) +12 (8), Knowledge (nature) +5 (1), Listen +3 (2), Ride +7 (4), Spellcraft +12 (8), Spot +3 (2); Eschew Materials, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Scribe a Scroll.

*Elven traits*:
• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf ’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

*Lanuages*: Common (Low Sheyic), Elven, Draconic, Scylvendi.

*Possessions*: Scolar’s outfit, longsword, masterwork shortbow, arrows(20), belt pouch, inkpen, ink, light warhorse, riding saddle, bit and bridle, saddlebags, bedroll, 30 tinderwigs, waterskin, 10 trail rations, scroll case, 5 paper (sheet), Bracers of Armor +2, 259gp, 3sp.

*Spells*: 4/4/3/2 spells per day, Base Save DC 14 + spells level

*Spellbook*:
0th – all
1st – Alarm, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Reduce Person, True Strike
2nd – Alter Self, Blindness/Deafness, Gust of Wind, Melf’s Acid Arrow, Protection from Arrows, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
3rd – Dispel Magic, Displacement, Fireball, Gaseous Form, Water Breathing

*Memorized*:
0th – Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
1st – Alarm, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile
2nd – Alter Self, Gust of Wind, Protection from Arrows
3rd – Fireball, Gaseous Form

*Destricption*: Taneth is about 5 ½ feet tall. He wears a loose, green, hooded robe witch has a large golden oak in the back. The hood hides his face almost all the time, but you can see there a glimpse of sad, deep green eyes and long black hair. In his belt he has his pouch, his longsword and his quiver of arrows. Often keeping his fine bow in his hands he really looks a battle ready mage.

*History*: During his early days, his father wanted him to be a hunter for the tribe. The little choice he had, he actually almost became one until one day a group elven wizards arrived in their camp. Amazed by their mysteriousness, he spend a lot of time with them. He was excited when one of the older wizards, Hanthas Taelryn, saw his potential and asked Taneth to be his apprentice. From that time, he worked for the tribe during the day and studied the arts of magic during the night.

Soon he discovered that his master had a beautiful grand-daughter, Aryassa. He immediately fell in love with her. The young love didn’t last long, however, beacause Taneth’s father found out that his son had been practising magic under the protection of the wizards. As a conventional man, he disaprofed this and furiously he claimed that his son was possessed by the vicous wizards. He told the people that their children would be captured too if the wizards weren’t banished immediately. The tribe elders didn’t have much choice but to order the wizards to leave.

During this time Taneth was with a hunting party away from the camp and when he returned in the evening, he bacame mad with rage. Full of anger, he wounded his father and grabbed the few things he owned. He rode off from the camp and declared that he had no father, he had no family and he had no tribe. In the same night he swore an oath that he would find the group of wizards and that he would marry the old wizards grand daughter, Aryassa. Sadly, he never found the group because of his limited tracking skills. After two years of continual searching, the heart brokened and beaten man arrived in this small inn called the River’s Wish Inn, north of Shaul River, far from home.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

Excellent looks like they are all up then eh?  good good.  I'll put together the RG thread and IC thread tomorrow.  As I stated in the recruitment pitch, weekends are a bit slower for me, but its back to my desk at work tomorrow with nothing but posting on boards to do.  I'll also finish going through the other characters by then too.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 4, 2004)

Feel free to mock my bad english! I can learn few things.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 4, 2004)

double post


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 4, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> *Description*: Taneth is about 5 ½ feet tall. He wears a loose, green, hooded robe >>which<< has a large golden oak in the back. The hood hides his face almost all the time, but you can see there a glimpse of sad, deep green eyes and long black hair. In his belt he has his pouch, his longsword and his quiver of arrows. Often keeping his fine bow in his hands he really looks >>like<< a battle ready mage.




Tiny bit of editing for you, the stuff in >> << is changed.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

*Dara Dragondaughter*


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Looks like a group if interesting characters . Now I just have to elaborate a little on my background...
Thanee, I think you should break up the text in History into shorter paragraphs. That would make it easier to read.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

better?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> better?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Better.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

I hope the stuff I put in there (slavers, pirates, ...) fits your picture, Erekose. 

I didn't know what language they might speak in the north-east, so I just put in "Tribal Language". I can replace it with anything that fits, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Character Report*

Okay I have gone through all the characters and posts.  Everything looks pretty good, but I found a few small things.  Next time I write a character sheet template I gotta remember to make sure people explain where their money was spent.  That was the most time consuming part and I know you all had to do it in the first place, so I should have saved my self the time. That and having to retype this cause my computer crashed just as I was posting the first version. Any case here it is:

*Ferrix* - Donner Hund - strongheart halfling Fighter 5

8815.7gp spent
184.3gp left

*SerpentEye* - Ian Chamberlain - human telepath 5

body fuel trick - make sure you know about the errata on this one.  Max 20 power points gained per day.
p. 24, Body Fuel: Add as last sentence:  
You can burn no more than 60 ability points in a day, regardless of any ability healing you may receive. 
could you let me know if you have a restive or an active mind? and also what your default mode is?
could you also please elaborate on minor items and background? Thanks

*Quirhid* - Taneth Aislan, high elf wizard 5

you can scribe in one more 1st level spell (base spell book for a wizard5 with Int16 to start: all/8/4/2)
you cant have any one item over 2500gp
so buy bracers +1 and a ring +1 and save 1000gp
i have you spending 7079.5gp including the cash you have saved. leaving you with 1920.5

*Thanee * - Dara Dragondaughter - human ranger1/barbarian1/rogue3 

75 skill points (ranger (6+2+1)*4=36, barbarian (4+2+1)=7, rogue (8+2+1*3)=33 = 76 = 1 short
tribal language - lets go with Gallish with a strong local dialect.
answer to your question: Ring of Prot from Evil (1/day for 1 min = 400gp, 5/day = 2000gp) not gonna allow it at will, 5/day is max if you still want it.
barbarian raiders, slavers, and pirates are exactly the kind of things I had in mind 

Okay I have put up the new threads here they are:
Rogues Gallery
In Character

Please put your characters in the RG thread, but please don't post in the IC thread till I have had a chance to write the intro post this afternoon.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2004)

Mahe reposted to new RG thread.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2004)

Money updated...

Character posted in rogues gallery and linked in my sig.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 75 skill points (ranger (6+2+1)*4=36, barbarian (4+2+1)=7, rogue (8+2+1*3)=33 = 76 = 1 short




Dara has 5 ranks in knowledge: nature, one of which is a cross-class rank, that's where the missing skill point has gone. Ok, that's hard to spot... 



> tribal language - lets go with Gallish with a strong local dialect.




Ok.



> answer to your question: Ring of Prot from Evil (1/day for 1 min = 400gp, 5/day = 2000gp) not gonna allow it at will, 5/day is max if you still want it.




That's good enough. 



> barbarian raiders, slavers, and pirates are exactly the kind of things I had in mind






Updating the rest and posting to RG...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Dara has 5 ranks in knowledge: nature, one of which is a cross-class rank, that's where the missing skill point has gone. Ok, that's hard to spot...




I was trying to find it, but nothing stood out.  Thanks.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, could have noted it somewhere. My bad. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

IC is open for business!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Quirhid* - Taneth Aislan, high elf wizard 5
> [*]you cant have any one item over 2500gp
> [*]so buy bracers +1 and a ring +1 and save 1000gp




For the same 4k as the bracers of armor +2 you can also get ring of protection +1 and amulet of natural armor +1, both stack with your mage armor spell, which probably makes more sense anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

@Ferrix: Where is that Warbeast template thingie from?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

Its from monster manual 2.


edit here are the stats for te warbeast template:
+1 HD
+10 speed
combatitive mount: proficient with armor and rider gains +2 ride.
str +3, con +3, wis +2. 
cr +1
cost 50gp/hd upto 3hd, 100gp+75/hd for 4hd+


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> For the same 4k as the bracers of armor +2 you can also get ring of protection +1 and amulet of natural armor +1, both stack with your mage armor spell, which probably makes more sense anyways.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Good thinking, Thanee.



> i have you spending 7079.5gp including the cash you have saved. leaving you with 1920.5




Erekose: I believe that the money went on spellwriting and/or scroll buying.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

thought i had calculated that.  dont forget that wizards gain 2 free spells in their books each level that they advance.  my calculations are at work so ill post them tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> thought i had calculated that.  dont forget that wizards gain 2 free spells in their books each level that they advance.  my calculations are at work so ill post them tomorrow.




I'll post Taneth to RG when you've done your calculations.    ...And I will blindly trust your calculations too.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *SerpentEye* - Ian Chamberlain - human telepath 5
> 
> body fuel trick - make sure you know about the errata on this one.  Max 20 power points gained per day.
> p. 24, Body Fuel: Add as last sentence:
> You can burn no more than 60 ability points in a day, regardless of any ability healing you may receive.






That would make it 30 ppts, since you gain one for every 2 ability points lost. *shrug* It's still a good feat-chain at lower levels, though.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [*]could you let me know if you have a restive or an active mind? and also what your default mode is?
> [*]could you also please elaborate on minor items and background? Thanks




Mind:  Active.
Default mode: Psychic Subdual +4 (charisma)

Will do.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That would make it 30 ppts, since you gain one for every 2 ability points lost. *shrug* It's still a good feat-chain at lower levels, though.



Right right, sorry my quick mental math was off.


Quirhid: heres what I got:
Scholar’s outfit 0gp, longsword 15gp, masterwork shortbow 330gp, arrows(20) 1gp, belt pouch 1gp, inkpen 0.1gp, ink 8gp, light warhorse 150gp, riding saddle 20gp, bit and bridle 2gp, saddlebags 4gp, bedroll 0.1gp, 30 tinderwigs 30gp, waterskin 1gp, 10 trail rations 5gp, scroll case 1gp, 5 paper (sheet) 2gp, Bracers of Armor +2 4000gp, 259gp, 3sp, spells (15 levels) 2250gp

Total: 7079.5	
With the base spellbook of all/8/4/2 you have all/7/7/5 which is (6+9) 15 levels over @ 150gp ea. = 2250gp.  With the Amulet of Natural Armor and Ring of Protection, the cost for armor will stay the same.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 6, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Right right, sorry my quick mental math was off.
> 
> 
> Quirhid: heres what I got:
> ...




So, I'll add few gp's and I'm done? Got it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2004)

You can probably add another free first level spell as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2004)

@Ferrix: Do you like german? 

Noticed that both your characters have german terms for names...
"Donner Hund" (thunder dog) and "Kunst Ruhe" (art calm/privacy/silence/quiescence/quietude/tranquility).

They both sound kinda strange to me, as a german, especially the latter (which is no problem at all, just curious as to why you chose them that way, probably sounds quite exotic for you). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Ferrix: Do you like german?
> 
> Noticed that both your characters have german terms for names...
> "Donner Hund" (thunder dog) and "Kunst Ruhe" (art calm/privacy/silence/quiescence/quietude/tranquility).
> ...




I end up doing that with characters every once in a while if no names come to me for the character, usually I try words that relate to the character in some way.  Although I'll sometimes clip or modify words.

I do like languages; being a philosophy major you run into a bunch of them, german, ancient greek and french are often interspersed within a work that is in english or translated as the terms don't always translate well into single words.  That and I love to seek out the etymology of words, so I end up with bits and pieces, like juggernaut being descended from jagannath, a title of Krisha, also sanskrit jagannatha for lord of the world, and so on.

Most of the people I play in person have very little language training so they rarely ever notice its anything but another name.  Still trying to get my french into speakable terms, and my german to a point where I don't have to consult my notes or a friend for more information everytime i hear a term.  Don't think my ancient greek will ever get too far.  If I had had the chance when I was younger, I'd have gone for as many languages as I could but in the states they only offered french, spanish or latin once you got to high school.  By then I loathed busy work, took the two years of requisite french (which I regret not taking more now) and cut out from languages.

All in all, I'll use tidbits of other languages (german, greek, french, spanish, latin, tibetan, japanese), although I feel sort of bad when people who actually speak any one of those languages watches me bastardize it horribly.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2004)

I see, I see. Thanks for the explanation. Curiosity has been satisfied. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 6, 2004)

My character is posted now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

BTW, Thomas Hobbes and flyingricepaddy, I decided to have Mahe and Folco join the party a little earlier.  They are in the tavern now, please go ahead and post in the IC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 7, 2004)

> ...and you *three* are destined to fight him.




Is that a typo?

There are more than three present (not counting Mahe and Folco, there are still five). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

darn yup thats a typo, should be 7.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah i was wondering about that... although i figured it an accident so didn't mention it


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just thought I would let everyone know that this campaign has a bit of history.  My first Pbp game I DM, I decided to run players through one of the WotC online adventures.  It was designed as a one-shot adventure just to gain experience at pbp dming.  After the adventure finished some of the players asked to continue.  So I brought in some of the background from the novel I had been reading to turn it into a longer story.  One by one they drifted away, many having left the boards due to RL concerns.  In order to revive things I ran a re-recruiting pitch early this year and it filled back up quickly.  I am not sure what happened because after a few weeks of posting only two players remained.  Guess that it was largely my fault for not maintaining a high level of activity and story to the game, I dont really know.  In any case I decided to give it another go, but rather than forcing new players to go and re-read all that had happened before I though I would re-cast it as a new adventure.  So far things are looking good.  This has been a rather round about way of explaining my typo earlier.  See it was copied from the other game which had only 3 players plus another 1 playing Nalya.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 9, 2004)

It's really difficult to get Taneth envolved in this. Little help would be appriciated. Erekose? Somebody?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 9, 2004)

Hmm.  You may have hit on it already- Nihilism.   "Nothing to lose, no idea where I'm going next, so I might as well...."  It pretty much depends on how much you believe in prophecy.  Any hint of Aryassa would also do the trick.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2004)

Sure how about a new lead in his search. I would imagine that he is looking for anyone in the group of wizards that his mentor belonged to.  Perhaps word reached him only a week ago from one of the wizards, named Maelnyhm.  Taneth had met Maelnyhm only a few times in his associations with Hanthas Taelryn and his grand-daughter.  Maelnyhm was on elder practicioner of some of the more metaphysical aspects of arcana.  He had been studying applications for the raw form of magic before it was forced into the runic or spoken form utilised by schoolmen and elvish warlocks alike.  Maelnyhm has also been searching for members of their cabal saying that he needs assistance in his work.  He said that he was working in a place called the Glimmerwood and has found you after all this time.  He says that he remembers you from their few meetings and your eager mind is just what he needs to help him. Perhaps he has information about Aryassa's current whereabouts...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 13, 2004)

About this *-action-denoting-thing... Looks like it isn't really used consistently (even by yourself   ).

Shouldn't we just stop using those?

I don't really see any point in using them (it's pretty obvious usually what is an action and what is not), anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah dont worry about those, use em if you want, or dont its up to you.  I swipped the posting rules from Isida cause I like the way her games flow, but as you said we arent really following them so which ever I dont mind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

How are we going to play the journey to the evil fortress? Will we play out every camping and every day's trip or skip ahead a few times to reach toe goal sooner?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

definitely going to speed through things. just trying to establish watch order and have an encounter at night.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

mmmm my first taste of PbP combat... how exciting 

can you tell i'm rpg deprived?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

ask and ye shall receive  i know i started posting on the board because i was rpg deprived too.  given the slow speed that games inevitably go, i decided to fill the addiction by joining many


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ask and ye shall receive  i know i started posting on the board because i was rpg deprived too.  given the slow speed that games inevitably go, i decided to fill the addiction by joining many




within a week and a half or so i've gotten into five games  maybe this summer i'll get some real gaming in. on to the battle grounds!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2004)

Hehe.

Hey Ferrix... It's one _round_ not one _minute_...  



> Donner will rise to his feet quickly, mounting Grizzle, snatching up his crossbow and longsword, belting the longsword sheath on, resting his lance across his lap and slinging the tower shield across his back for the moment. He'll fire off a shot with the crossbow, sling it across his back, and then ready the lance and shield for ride-by-attacks.
> 
> He'll also slip the haft of the everburning torch into one of the straps on the saddle so even if he rides off he's got his light source with him.




At least the way I understand it, we are posting actions for the first combat round... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> Hey Ferrix... It's one _round_ not one _minute_...
> 
> ...




Well, I gave my actions for the first couple of rounds   I figure it might help to speed things up if Erekose can assume my actions...

i'll give it a quick edit ;-) to make it seem a little slower

Erekose, mind if I add one thing to my character that I screwed up and forgot that would make sense for him to have?  A chain shirt to sleep in?  He's got the endurance feat particularly for that reason, I just forgot it.

Also the lance +1, it's got a chance to be glowing like a torch... can i just take it as glowing or you want to check the percent that it's glowing?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

yup for the chain shirt and yup for the glowing lance, not a problem.  just add em to your character sheets.  anyone else forget things before we get really started?

sorry about the attack there Ghostknight, i dont like to knock characters out early in the battle cause it makes things really boring for them. this shouldnt take too long though.  you should also note that while i try not to fudge things i hate killing characters, so unless the rest of the party just lets you bleed to death you wont die (and Nalya would bandage you before that happened anyways).


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

may I say lovely picture 

oh... the map's nice too ;-)

are you going to update it after every few rounds?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah i plan to update the map every round, but i type the rounds at work and can only edit the map at home.  so the one that is up is pre combat, and ill try to move it around this evening for the first round.

glad you like it, i swipped the pic from the wotc site. im so happy they put up art galleries for all their books.  makes nabbing pictures really easy.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> glad you like it, i swipped the pic from the wotc site. im so happy they put up art galleries for all their books.  makes nabbing pictures really easy.




hehehe...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2004)

I noticed Mahe is going to attack the wolf Dara is fighting already (the one that dropped the poor merc-wizard) and I'm just wondering, will you keep in mind, that our characters probably try to move into tactically favorable positions (i.e. flanking, if reasonably possible), or do we have to take care for that ourselves?

 While these things might actually be undead (from the description that's at least possible ) the flanking bonus would still be welcome. 

 At least for Dara, flanking (obviously ) is an important part in her combat style, and she would usually use her superior movement to get to the side or even back of an enemy, if possible (sometimes it simply makes no sense, i.e. against a line of opponents, you don't want to end up alone in their back ).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

Id like you to put it in your post cause I might forget sometimes.  In this case, Mahe cant get into a flanking position with Dara while charging unless he wants to take an AoO to get there. Im assuming not.  Next round it will be no problem for the two of you to flank it.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 19, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> sorry about the attack there Ghostknight, i dont like to knock characters out early in the battle cause it makes things really boring for them. this shouldnt take too long though.  you should also note that while i try not to fudge things i hate killing characters, so unless the rest of the party just lets you bleed to death you wont die (and Nalya would bandage you before that happened anyways).




What can I say, bad things happen to good people.  Ok, so he's not that good....

Hey, its a game, these things happen and I should have probably ducked into cover before lighting up like a torch anyway  

Teach me a lesson for playing a mage (something I don't normally do for some reason, it felt like time for it though), cover first, then light up!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

sounds like a good plan, i'll see about giving you something for that armor class too somewhere in here.  things are going pretty quick so combat should be over quick.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ian draws his dagger and moves to #4 for the Coup de Grace.




Wouldn't you have to cut through that cocoon first (thereby freeing the victim)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you have to cut through that cocoon first (thereby freeing the victim)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Hi Thanee

No. The cocoon conveniently leaves the nostrils of the victim uncovered. Ian can easily shove his foot-long dagger straight up into the wolf's brain. A CdG might not kill them if they are undead, though, but it will still suffer some damage.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2004)

Heh.

When I read the power, I always figured it meant, that the nostrils are not closed (just so the entrapped victim doesn't suffocate), but still inside the cocoon and fully covered from outside.

Anyways, it should be possible to cut into the cocoon somewhere w/o opening it (if you don't want to), that would just take some more time then.

But that's just my personal opinion. We'll soon find out what happens. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanee is right about ectoplasmic cocoon, its ment to be a web for 1, not an instant death trap.  There was quite a bit of discussion about the power on both the Psionics boards at Wotc and the ones at Malhavoc (where Bruce Cordell frequents).  The power does not allow you to get at the creature without cutting through the strand first.  The only way to kill a creature in the cocoon is if it drowns from being underwater too.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 21, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Thanee is right about ectoplasmic cocoon, its ment to be a web for 1, not an instant death trap.




I though it was more like a 3.0 Hold Person with a reflex save instead of a will save. Hmm, it's a lot weaker this way. Will the cocoon also block the line of effect of spells and powers?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, can he atleast give it a coup-de-grace and free it with the coup-de-grace? ;-)  Be free! *chunk down goes the sword blade*

So basically this is a manifest and run type power, or manifest and everyone gather around to whack it once i cut it free type power... nifty and useful for taking enemies out of commission if only for a short time... also since they are helpless do they fail successive reflex saves automatically?

although it's good for those silly flyer types... cocoon and here he comes falling out of the sky... *thud*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I though it was more like a 3.0 Hold Person with a reflex save instead of a will save. Hmm, it's a lot weaker this way.




Don't forget, that it is not limited in target like Hold Person (humanoids only)!
Otherwise it's pretty equal (size restriction, range, duration, level, ...)

It should be a bit weaker in effect, to even this out. Or not?

And if I got it right, you can still CdG the helpless victim, it just takes more time (like maybe 3 rounds instead of 1, 2 to make a cut and 1 to actually do the CdG). At least, that's what I meant above.



> Will the cocoon also block the line of effect of spells and powers?




That's a good question.  It might actually protect against harmful effects from outside (i.e. bursts, like fireball), since the victim is completely covered, that would make sense. But if the strands get destroyed, damage comes through (similar to a door being burned by fireball, I think there is an example in the book). If anything, that's a case-by-case decision.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Don't forget, that it is not limited in target like Hold Person (humanoids only)!
> Otherwise it's pretty equal (size restriction, range, duration, level, ...)
> 
> It should be a bit weaker in effect, to even this out. Or not?




Perhaps not. Most psionic powers are a lot weaker than equivalent magic spells. All the damage-dealing spells, monster summoning, and domination type spells are a lot stronger for the arcane caster. Most of their buffs and transportation spells can also affect others besides themselves and they usually have higher DCs for their spells because they don't depend on multiple abilities for their spellcasting. 

It's no more than fair that some (and very few) psionic powers are more powerful than equivalent spells. Cocoon should be better than Hold Person, Animal Affinity and Schism should be better than the Animal-spells and Haste (because they can only affects the caster). Psychofeedback is a necessary part of the balance between the classes. Imo.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2004)

You could always update to the XPH, Psionics get a nifty overhaul there. 

also in the XPH it states in Ectoplasmic Cocoon that you can't harm the creature without first destroying the cocoon... and they bumped it to a 3rd level power... pretty lame if you ask me... if hold person is an instant coup-de-grace, the duration on cocoon should be a heck of a lot longer to make up for it 1 rnd/level to just hold an opponent at bay isn't all that great... although i think you are able to torment the sucker mentally if you have any abilities that do that ;-)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It's no more than fair that some (and very few) psionic powers are more powerful than equivalent spells.




Yeah, some powers can be a bit better, while most spells should be better than powers (because psions get a few other advantages (speaking of 3.0 now), like skill points (4 per level), no components (most important V/S, but also some M, i.e. Intertial Barrier) and the ultimate flexibility with the PP system). Of course they also have this stupid multiple stat dependancy in 3.0, which evens some things out (altho considering how easy stats are boosted in 3.0, that's at least not a major disadvantage - Animal Affinity alone takes care of that pretty much).



> Cocoon should be better than Hold Person




It actually is better, if you ask me. Especially if you compare it to the 3.5 one save per round version. Even if you cannot simply kill the entrapped victims.



> Animal Affinity and Schism should be better than the Animal-spells and Haste (because they can only affects the caster).




Animal Affinity has a big advantage over the compareable spells (6-in-1) at least. And Schism... well in 3.0 Haste was horrible anyways... hard to compare something to a broken spell like this. 



> Psychofeedback is a necessary part of the balance between the classes. Imo.




Psychofeedback is just ridiculous (at least at higher levels). 

The new 3.5 version, too, btw, just from the other side (it's horribly underpowered now). They really seem to have a hard time to hit the right balance with the psioncs stuff somehow. The 3.5 XPH didn't quite hit the PHB balance level IMHO.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The new 3.5 version, too, btw, just from the other side (it's horribly underpowered now). They really seem to have a hard time to hit the right balance with the psioncs stuff somehow. The 3.5 XPH didn't quite hit the PHB balance level IMHO.




They do that a lot, they usually peg something too high, then when gamers point out the inbalance they knock it down a peg below even decent.  It might as well be flavor text the way they knock stuff down sometimes.  But... on to the game!

The Psionicist does have some advantages (like they can wear armor), but the 3.0 multiple stat-dependancy is a touch silly (just allow a psionicist to pick a main attribute which is used for all manifestations would have seemed a better idea than making it only intelligence as in 3.5).


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok here comes the big DM ruling.  I have gone back over the discussions on the boards that I frequent as well as looking more thuroughly through the Psionics Handbook and Expanded Psionics Handbook.  The rules are vague in the 3.0 version and I believe that the 3.5 version is the way that the power was intended to work.  So here it is:

Those trapped in the cocoon cannot be harmed physically (besides cutting off their airsupply) without cutting them loose.  

I will allow it to remain as a second level power as is with that sentence added in.  In this particular case I have been handling it completely wrong as the creatures are large which kinda makes it all moot, and they are indeed immune to crits.  So for this battle the cocoon works on the wolves keeping them out of the battle until the stands wear off.

On the other topic of the balance between spells and powers there are a lot of factors that play into where the authors decided to place the balance.  From the ability to use a particular power many times a day, to the versatility that the power point system offers, to multistat dependancy.  Pegging powers at a slightly lower point on the balance scale was the right way to go in my opinion.  With the use of scaling offered in If Thoughts Could Kill damage-wise the psion was brought up to a balanced point.

My comments on specific powers mentioned: Animal Affinity is too powerful and can easily be broken.  As no one has tried to brake it yet in any of my games I havent bothered to update it to the 3.5 version of things.  Schism is worse than haste, but haste was always the most powerful spell in a wizards arsenal (above many higher level spells).  So leaving Schism as is given the demise of Haste is fine with me.  Psychofeedback is just sick and wrong. No power or spell should be able to grant you a +100 DC to your Disintigrate, ever. Once again no one has abused it in my campaigns so I havent provided any particular ruling on it.  There are a few more that are sick and wrong, but all in all SerpentEye's character is not taking advantage of any of them so I have no qualms.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, that seems pretty fair. Thanks.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2004)

> "Gotta memorise a mend spell in the morning, can't go around in torn robes, clients will never take me seriously!"





 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bye
> Thanee




Glad you liked it


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 30, 2004)

So did I, whatever Mahe might say.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2004)

Mahe said:
			
		

> "We've a ways to go yet. Best get sleep." He follows his own advice, going back to lean against the tree.




You never can take good fashion advice from a man who sleeps leaning upright against a tree.  Although, a gruff halfling fighter who prefers dogs to people prolly wouldn't be so good either


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> So did I, whatever Mahe might say.




Well Gespath had this image - can you imagine a dirty, torn robe wearing mercenary mage trying to sell his services "No really, I do know magic - see I even have little unicorns on my rope - just underneath that tear on the left side."  High charisma or not I doubt he would be taken seriously (well, at least not in his mind  )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

And were back on!  Sorry about the delay, it was the big spring break over here in Japan so my wife and I took off for the week to Mt. Fuji.    Hope we didnt lose anyone in th extended absence.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2004)

Ah, hope you enjoyed your free time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

i'm currently on my break between university and getting on to a summer job... montreal sure is nice when you don't have to go to class all the time ;-) so... onward!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

Yay for breaks. My students will have their midterms soon. While they do I dont have to teach  So I got plenty of free time for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 7, 2004)

Huah!  Let's go.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 12, 2004)

*Flavor text.*

A thought I had while writing my last post, and trying to describe the hour of whatever druids do to gain spells.

The circle, to whatever Druidic tradition Mahe belongs to, sees the circle as theologically significant, symbolic of all of the world.  It represents the totality of nature and the cycle of life.  When a Druid prays for spells, he draws a circle in whatever surface is convient (and preferably in natural materials), such as in dirt, carved in a dead piece of wood, written with plant dyes or charcoal, what have you.  The Druid then sits in contemplation of the circle and begins to draw Drudic symbols in and around it, with each symbol representing a spell he wishes to prepare.  For example, a druid preparing _Produce Flame_ might write the druidic letter for fire stylized in one manner on the edge (indicating that it is to be projecting outwards) and the druidic letter for fire stylized in another manner _within_ the circle to represent preparing _Flame Shield._  Preparing the various levels of _Cure_ spells would involve drawing the symbol for life in various manners; a reincarnation spell by writing symbols of death and birth on opposite sides of the circle.  A high-level druid's circle will, at the end of the session, be positively covered with symbols.

Theoretically, another druid observing this process would be able to tell what is being prepared with a spellcraft check (others would suffer a large penalty, if they can do it at all, because they can't speak druidic).  This would still not be easy, however, because each Druid's relation with nature is different and thus so would be the symbology.  If not erased, a druid could also look at the circle after the fact and discern what had been done (and even an erased circle might be able to be  partially read by a suitably high Track check.)

Just some flavor text. 

Edit:

New spells: 
0-Detect Magic, Light, Cure Minor Wounds x2
1-Cure light wounds x2, Shillelagh, Entangle
2-Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Bull's Strength
3-Spikes


----------



## Ghostknight (May 12, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> A thought I had while writing my last post, and trying to describe the hour of whatever druids do to gain spells.
> Just some flavor text.




I like it.  To me playing the character is more than a bunch of stats - touches like these add nice flavour to the game.  (Yep, I know, I make a lousy powergamer, I tend to start taking skills and addons for flavour rather than effeciency - what can I say, 20+ years of gaming have left their mark...)


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2004)

Yep, that's a good idea to visualize that process. It's obviously far easier for those cleric and wizard PCs. 

 BTW, I would just edit your current spells known into your RG character sheet, for easy reference.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Cool description I like it.  Any time someone wants to add flavor to anything is great by me.  I particularily like flavor added to casting spells and manifesting powers as well as combat maneuvers.  Always best to modify the RG sheets as Thanee mentioned cause when I run up a combat I gather all my stats from there.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2004)

Taneth said:
			
		

> ...and when he heard Dara's comment about ripping the creature's heart out...




BTW, Dara had spoken of the forest, not the creature... 

The 'heart' was meant to be the dark heart of the forest, which Donner mentioned.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 13, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Always best to modify the RG sheets as Thanee mentioned cause when I run up a combat I gather all my stats from there.




Done.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2004)

@Ghostknight:



> Gespath will move closer to get within range to cast a charm person spell ...



 You know, that charm person is not really the best spell for combat situations? Gespath surely does... 


> If the creature is currently being threatened or attacked by you or your allies, however, it receives a +5 bonus on its saving throw.
> 
> 
> Any act by you or your apparent allies that threatens the charmed person breaks the spell.




 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Ghostknight:
> 
> 
> You know, that charm person is not really the best spell for combat situations? Gespath surely does...
> ...




Sigh, I know, but I'm not really loaded up on combat spells.  I need to change spell selection to get more combat heavy!  Right now it s that or cast rope trick and come out after the fight.  At least this way there is some attempt at causing a bit of havoc with the enemy!  (And I can try for someone not currently being attacked...)


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2004)

Throw a rock! 

 That charm person could have been handy to "interrogate" the leader later... 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2004)

Problem is, that your allies don't really know about the spell (some might, but surely not all) and it would be metagaming to not attack the target of your spell, if it made sense to do so normally. 

 Anyways, just wanted to point that out in case you don't know about the severe in combat disadvantages of the spell.

 BTW, situations like this are, why I tend to leave some spell slots open in the morning (i.e. the rope trick is rarely a spell you need quickly), which then allows to better prepare on upcoming situations during the day. Gives wizards a bit more flexibility.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

As everyone was engaged before Gespeth's turn, I didnt think he would still want to cast it.  Was there anything else you wanted to do this turn?


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2004)

A few things.

Donner probably would have waited until he was within charging distance of anything before he rushed out.  He wouldn't have partial charged out into the open if nothing was within fifty feet and been unable to get to anything.  I was thinking full charge 100ft. on the first full-round of combat.  But we're ahead of that now, oh well.

Being mounted, would my mount make the check as being overrun rather than me?  I.e. medium, +4 four legs

In a military saddle, would I have a chance of staying in the saddle if knocked prone (as per overrun)?  Ride check (stay in saddle, DC 5)?

How far from my mount am I actually?

He'd probably would have withdrawn to his mount if anything and mounted depending on how far from grizzle I am.

Also, he wouldn't have used his Kukri unless he somehow lost his lance, his flail and his longsword or unless he knew that it needed silver to be damaged effectively.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

Okay no problems here. I will fix up round 1 to work. It probably wont look anything like that, atleast between the bear and Donner then.  As you were more than a charge away from the bear after the suprise round, I will put you out of his range and within your charge for the begining of round 1.  Then he will charge you (not making it far enough) and you will charge him (probably crushing it with a huge lance blow).  Sorry just thought you would have tried to get as close as possible in the surprise round. Ill edit it a bit later, have to run to class now.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2004)

Hey Erekose. 

Just wondered, if you did Dara's attack right...



> Dara enters her furious rage, unleashing it upon the cultist that has foolishly moved to engage her. She slams her sword into his shield arm, injuring the warrior. [ooc: hit cultist #2, dmg 10. rage round 1]




Dara is power attacking at 4, so she has a +8 to hit (+10 in the post was with charge applied, so the +2 charge bonus has to be deducted for her alternate action (and armor increased by +2, but she wasn't hit anyways)) and 2d6+18 damage (Str is 24 right now for +7, x1.5 applied to +10, PA added for +18, or even +20 if the cultist is human, her favored enemy, which I tend to forget to note, altho my target was the bear, so there's an excuse at least ).

10 damage sounds a lot like you just used the damage figure in the character sheet maybe?

So figuring you have rolled a 6 on 2d6, damage would be 24 or 26 (if the attack hit with +8, that is, but since it's the same as her regular attack, if you used the figures from the sheet, it probably does).

Well, that or the cultist has some serious protection going for him! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Throw a rock!
> 
> That charm person could have been handy to "interrogate" the leader later...
> 
> ...




Hell no, no ways I will throw a rock and lose my invisibility without too much gain.  As you said below, remove some of those less immediate use spells instead.  I like rope trick for sleeping at night, but it is definitely better at high levels and is really a wasted slot right now.  Yep I will definitely be changing memorised spells very shortly!

Guess he will just do what he is doing - see if anyone comes short and needs help and hang around letting the bear do his talking for him!


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Okay no problems here. I will fix up round 1 to work. It probably wont look anything like that, atleast between the bear and Donner then.  As you were more than a charge away from the bear after the suprise round, I will put you out of his range and within your charge for the begining of round 1.  Then he will charge you (not making it far enough) and you will charge him (probably crushing it with a huge lance blow).  Sorry just thought you would have tried to get as close as possible in the surprise round. Ill edit it a bit later, have to run to class now.




Cool thanks, mmm ride-by-attack and a charge length of 100 ft.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hell no, no ways I will throw a rock and lose my invisibility without too much gain.




Ok. 



> As you said below, remove some of those less immediate use spells instead.  I like rope trick for sleeping at night, but it is definitely better at high levels and is really a wasted slot right now.




With only 5 hours duration it's only good for half the night anyways, unless you had Extend Spell.



> Yep I will definitely be changing memorised spells very shortly!




Memorised:
0 - Mending, Read Magic, Mending, Detect Magic
1 - Mage Armor, Charm Person, True Strike, Magic weapon
2 - Invisibility, Rope Trick, Knock
3 - Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

I'd probably think about dropping True Strike, Magic Weapon (pretty unlikely, that you are going to use those, or not?), Rope Trick and Knock (we are inside a forest ), and leave one 2nd level slot open for anything that comes up during the day, so you have some added flexibility. That would give you two 1st and one 2nd level slot for, like you said, more immediately useful spells (i.e. Magic Missile, Web). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanee: hehe oops, yup i was going off your sheet, with a little mental math to add in your rage.  Looks like I really messed it up.  I know that the roll was really low, but yeah damage should still have been much higher.  Kinda why I like to put in all the numbers so that you guys can pick up on where I screw up.  Will edit it, though he isnt down yet I know that much.

I think it might be helpful if everyone put their entire attack line in the subject or an ooc note when they are attacking.  I try to keep it all in a spreadsheet, but with like 20+ combattants things get lost.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

Edited IC thread.  Always feel free to correct me on rules issues, cause sometimes if I am pressed for time I like to play a little fast and loose.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with you on most of these.  I will probably keep the true strike though - when it looks like the bear will use its smite, cast true strike and be guaranteed of the extra damage (and still remain invisible).  As for leaving slots open - Erekose  wold you allow that?  How long would you have it take to study a spell up during the day?  

So drop maggic weapon,rope trick and knock for sure.  True strike I am dithering about (the bear does more damage than I would).  Toss up whether I keep Summon Monster II or switch to fireball, or even lose dispel magic for fireball (but dispel magic is such fun when enemy's are loaded up on buffs and it hits 'em).  Decisions decisions....


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

Sure I could go for that.  House Rule takes 10 minutes per spell level to memorize a spell in a slot that has been left open.  Is that too short? or is there actually a rule covering it?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I agree with you on most of these.  I will probably keep the true strike though - when it looks like the bear will use its smite, cast true strike and be guaranteed of the extra damage (and still remain invisible).




You might want to check the range of that spell again. 



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> As for leaving slots open - Erekose  wold you allow that?  How long would you have it take to study a spell up during the day?




That's actually in the rules, so no house rule needed. 

It takes 15 minutes to fill slots later in the day (same as in the morning), you need to have a fresh mind, which requires some prior rest and can only be done in a peaceful environment, but you do not need to sleep for another 8h (which would make this rule pointless anyways ).



> When preparing spells for the day, a wizard can leave some of these spell slots open. Later during that day, she can repeat the preparation process as often as she likes, time and circumstances permitting. During these extra sessions of preparation, the wizard can fill these unused spell slots. She cannot, however, abandon a previously prepared spell to replace it with another one or fill a slot that is empty because she has cast a spell in the meantime. That sort of preparation requires a mind fresh from rest. Like the first session of the day, this preparation takes at least 15 minutes, and it takes longer if the wizard prepares more than one-quarter of her spells.






			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Decisions decisions....




Otherwise, it would be too easy... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Thanee: hehe oops, yup i was going off your sheet, with a little mental math to add in your rage.  Looks like I really messed it up.  I know that the roll was really low, but yeah damage should still have been much higher.  Kinda why I like to put in all the numbers so that you guys can pick up on where I screw up.




No problem. Thanks! 



> Will edit it, though he isnt down yet I know that much.




I did not really expect them to be that whimpy. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You might want to check the range of that spell again.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ok...., so why do I remember it as being touch?  (Tell you, after twenty odd years of playng this game you would think I would know better!)  Nope, think it will go I don't aim at being too close to any combat (not if I can help it at least!)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2004)

That was my impression as well, that's why I wondered about this choice. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That was my impression as well, that's why I wondered about this choice.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I have it - the perfect excuse!  Lack of sleep brought on by having a sick eleven month old baby and equally sick 3 and a half year old (diarhea and nausea - a guaranteed keep daddy awake all night combo - when sick the 3 year old clings to me, at least the bay will go to my wife!)

Now I just need an excuse why I took it in the first place.....


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2004)

I hope your kids will get better soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I hope your kids will get better soon.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks.  Unfortunately it is one of those viruses that takes ten days to get better woithout medication - and ten days to get better with medication!  So we are on day five (the older one seems to have gotten over ot already but we will keep him at home for the next few days so it doesn't go through the school).  The baby we are watching very carefully- if he starts dehydrating they will hospitalise him to drip him (hopefully we can avoid this - at least I get to abuse the pedaetrician as he is my uncle!  Already we have been there twice in the wee hours of the morning, but he is the one most against medication or hospitilisation!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hoping that things turn up for all of you soon.  Sick kids is something I will be facing soon enough as my wife and I are due in November


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2004)

Just saw this and in case you havn't figured it out by now...



> Donner: (3d6+18 right?)




That's right.

His damage is 1d6+6 with the lance, doubled twice (so tripled) for charging with a lance and the spirited charge feat.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 3, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hoping that things turn up for all of you soon.  Sick kids is something I will be facing soon enough as my wife and I are due in November




Hey Mazel Tov!

And contrary to what it seems like, having kids is great!  (I think it is in the parenting handbook somewhere that it is mandatory for parents to moan about sick kids etc).  Overall the net effect of kids on life is undoubtedly positive (never mind what you are thinking on the fourth consecutive night of broken sleep   )


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

Trying to calm down a raging barbarian? 

 Don't want to spoil your spell, but I just don't think she would be very receptive to that kind of strategy right now. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Trying to calm down a raging barbarian?
> 
> Don't want to spoil your spell, but I just don't think she would be very receptive to that kind of strategy right now.
> 
> ...




What?  You don't think raging barabarians are going to listen to calm, logical, reasoned answers?  Hmm, somehow I don;t think he really expects it either (but casting it at an unconscious foe, would it attract a save modifier?  I mean, the unconscious person is not really in a position to resist, or at least could only do so subconsciously!)  Heh - what a combo -"Barabarian knockout that person so I can charm them!"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

You can probably use the spell without a problem once she is unconscious (sorry, the save won't be any more difficult then ) or when she gets woken up for interrogation (if everything works according to plan, that is). It won't be a threatening environment then anymore, so the spell is actually a lot more likely to work (right now, she would probably still get the +5 bonus to her save against charm effects for being in combat).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You can probably use the spell without a problem once she is unconscious (sorry, the save won't be any more difficult then ) or when she gets woken up for interrogation (if everything works according to plan, that is). It won't be a threatening environment then anymore, so the spell is actually a lot more likely to work (right now, she would probably still get the +5 bonus to her save against charm effects for being in combat).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yep, mirrors my thinking (but you can always try you know :

So. IC I don't see myself stoppoing Dara from her rather furious work of whacking said person on the head.  I just have to hope the concussion is not too serious


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

I suppose she can handle that (not Dara, the leader)... 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't forget, that these are only few seconds ingame time...

2nd round was done, 3rd round is moving towards the center (maybe not even reaching it in some cases), 4th round ready, 5th round release. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

I thought I'd just speed things up for you and let the 3rd round cover any movement.  Anything else you want to ready before the release?  Any other help to the two archers attacking the zombies?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2004)

I suppose Donner will be ready to charge that 2nd bear. 



> I think it was agreed in the OOC thread that we're subduing the bejeezus out of the leader, and charming later.




Only posted here, so you don't think I'm ignoring you! 

Dara just isn't argueing at this point... she made her position clear, that's it.
I just don't see a raging barbarian argueing over anything. 

In a few rounds she will be a bit more reasonable... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2004)

Gotcha, I posted all of your actions for the round, but my inty connection at work is being annoying.  As I am only at this office on wednesdays I will finish off the post tomorrow. (maybe tonight if I can).  In the meantime did Gespeth want to do anything else when he couldnt get Dara and the others to agree on Charm Person?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 9, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, I posted all of your actions for the round, but my inty connection at work is being annoying.  As I am only at this office on wednesdays I will finish off the post tomorrow. (maybe tonight if I can).  In the meantime did Gespeth want to do anything else when he couldnt get Dara and the others to agree on Charm Person?




Nope.  He is standing, invisible, hoping not to be noticed!  What can I say - bravery is an inability to understand the consequences of ones actions


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2004)

One question... is the leader currently armed, or would she have to pick up her polearm first?

 I wonder because after looking at the start of the encounter again, I found this part and it certainly looks like she didn't yet have any opporunity to grab her weapon! 



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There is one individual currently studying the northern face of the menhir. He or she is dressed in heavy black plate and has a wicked looking polearm leaning against the stone nearby.



   We probably even could have taken it away, while she was cocooned still... but that's too late now! 

 Anyways, if there will be any attacks of opportunity (i.e. for picking up weapon or movement), Dara will attack in the same way as she does normally right now (that is trip/subdual).

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 9, 2004)

Less meat to the next battle please! These zombies offer no challenge.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

Right I think I need higher challenges all round.  I dont think I hit any of you.  Actually there is a reason that this was not a very difficult battle. Your strategy of skirting south.  Half the group went after Tir.  Reacting quickly you went in a completely unexpected direction.  So half of the group is roughly 3 hours behind you.  Meaning you managed to ambush half of them unprepared.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 10, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Right I think I need higher challenges all round.  I dont think I hit any of you.  Actually there is a reason that this was not a very difficult battle. Your strategy of skirting south.  Half the group went after Tir.  Reacting quickly you went in a completely unexpected direction.  So half of the group is roughly 3 hours behind you.  Meaning you managed to ambush half of them unprepared.




Now ain't I glad I wasn't listened to?  It can help to be gung ho at times!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Heh.

Don't forget, that we were prepared and they were not.
We blew almost all available power on this single encounter, I think.
And with the cocoons taking out two of the three more dangerous opponents right away, there was not really much going for them. 

Unless they were seriously more powerful, that should have been easy.

BTW, Ghostknight...



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> ...and then casts charm person while she is still unconscious but looks like she is waking.




I have that strange feeling, that your spell is going to fail... 

Most _persons_ don't have six fingers...
But we'll see soon...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Unless they were seriously more powerful, that should have been easy.
> 
> BTW, Ghostknight...
> 
> ...




On the point of the encounter - well a CR encounter for a party is meant to use 30% of its resources, this probably used a bit more than that, no ways we could face another encounter like this right away!

As for my spell- you never know until you try!  But yep, it does not look good for it working.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah that is true, it did use a bunch of your resources.  But I am sure you guys could still take a significant force on in the same day.  As for CR it worked something like 1xCR6, 3XCR4, 2XCR3, 6XCR1/2.  So all totaled about an EL8 without taking into account the situational modifiers.  Should drop down to a EL6 or so then.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't forget that the CR is for four that level characters so you can freely put CR 6-7 encounters. As long as we treat them right, there shouldn't be a problem.

I still remember when my players took a CR 8 Lammasu down with three 3rd level characters!    It took atleast two criticals! What I've learned: High initiative mod is vital!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 11, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah that is true, it did use a bunch of your resources.  But I am sure you guys could still take a significant force on in the same day.  As for CR it worked something like 1xCR6, 3XCR4, 2XCR3, 6XCR1/2.  So all totaled about an EL8 without taking into account the situational modifiers.  Should drop down to a EL6 or so then.




Looking at the above, the Cr1/2s are basicly insignificant at this level, just grist to the mill (as was seen in this encounter) so I would not factor them in, similarly the CR3's are not much of a threat for fifth level characters.  A CR of 5/6 seems about right for this, I tend to ignore cannon fodder in my calcs unless they are actually effective (and at fifth level area attack spells tend to remove the cannon fodder before they have any effect.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2004)

If the CR3 (bear, I suppose, altho I had guessed them to be more difficult than standard black bears, similar to the wolves we had encountered who had been quite nasty) would have had a chance to act, they could have caused some trouble at least. Surely not life-threatening, but not insignificant either.

 I'm pretty sure, that the encounter would have been A LOT tougher, if we didn't have been able to surprise them and prepare ahead.

   We were looking at huge room for Donner to charge (which makes him like twice effective ), two reasonably dangerous opponents (including the single most dangerous one) being out of the fight before they could act even once, and then what was left? Three CR 4 cultists and one CR 3 bear (the Zombies can be ignored pretty much, yeah) against six level 5 PCs (not counting Folco) plus an NPC. Of course, we were wiping the floor with them. 

 With less room to maneuver and without surprise, the bears would have joined in at least and maybe the fireball wouldn't have gone off. The leader would still have ended up in a cocoon, I guess, tho. She failed her save after all. 

   Still it would have been quite a bit more dangerous then.

 With Dara, we are talking a difference of 8 Str points for any further encounters, which translates to 14 points of damage with the same attack bonus! That's roughly 50-60% less effectiveness in combat, so to say!

 I'd guess the spellcasters used up even more of their effectiveness this day already, not sure how many manifestations Ian has left, but he used up quite a few as well.

 So, what am I saying basically... it wasn't really the opposition, but rather the situation, which made this look so incredibly easy. 

   Bye
   Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 11, 2004)

wide open spaces! what's that song again?

yeah, Donner has had a good advantage lately from the back of his mount, and we've basically been able to use most of our abilities to their fullest.  If it had been a not surprise encounter it might have been different, but maybe not too much.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> "What did you find?" Taneth asks when Dara joins the others. He seems to be very interested about the leader.



  You lost me there... 

  What is Taneth asking about?

 He joined the others near the menhir at the top of the current page, so he should know all that already. The "symbiote"-thing was discovered afterwards, he was right there.

 I don't think you always have to state, that your character takes a closer look, when he's there and it's quite obvious, that there is something interesting to see. 

 I guess you can normally just assume, that what is written there is for everyone in the vincinity (that includes Taneth in this particular situation).

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 15, 2004)

> Dara scouts the circle finding quite a few interesting leads. First of course you can tell that many individuals crossed back and forth across the clearing so much so that the area is too trampled to get an accurate estimate of numbers.




...And so on. You were searching something, were you not? Obviuosly, Taneth isn't a mind reader so why not share what Dara found?

I just have to make these few posts so I won't be forgotten.    There's nothing to do right now, except for those runes, but Taneth will look into it later. Any how I'm still new in enworld so I am not quite sure what to post - I think it will come to me.

And finally: I'm terribly sorry if I don't make any sense!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Uhm... you have read the IC post right above the one of yours, which I quoted here!? 

I thought, since you mentioned the interest in the leader, that this was what you were talking about.

No worries about not making any sense, I just ask, if something is unclear, so it can be cleared up and won't be misinterpreted. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 15, 2004)

Right, I'm off, as per signature.

Mahe wishes to study the Menir, and will pass on all information (such as the fact that the writing is new).  He is reluctant to hang about too long, lest the rest of the enemy group show up.  He will use his healing spells to wake the woman so she can be questioned, and reccomends this be done before any removal of parasites takes place.  He is, obviously, reluctant about harming a helpless person.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

Im not sure where you guys want to go from here atleast with regards to the leader?
So I guess so far the options voiced are:
1. cut into that thing on her back now
2. heal her and talk to her
3. carry her off to deal with it later

And I think they are currently in that order of preference.  So in about 24 hrs I'll post again in IC to that effect unless someone stops Gespeth's knife.

Beyond that I'll also have some more information about the Menhir, though it will take hours to get aything sensible from it.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2004)

I think the order of preferance is 2-1-3.

Since cutting into her could kill her, it makes sense to talk to her first. 

However, she should be well-secured by the time, she wakes up.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

Right then, I'll be making a post to that effect lickidy split.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd love to join your group and I'm preparing my PC right now. Unfortuntly, I must leave but I'll be back within 3 hours to complete my PC. I'll send it then.

I love your frequency of  postings - it really suites what I'm looking for.

Goodbye for now.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2004)

Are you sure, you are in the right thread? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 18, 2004)

*Can this PC join?*

I'm not sure if this is the right thread. Didn't you just place a posting for a vacancy - 5th level PC, 32 pts, 9000xp? Does it sound familiar? If it doesn't then just ignore me (sob), otherwise here's the PC stats.

*Dion Athos*, human male ranger 5; CR5; HD 5d8 (36 hp); Init +6; Speed 30 feet; AC 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Armor) touch 12, flatfooted 16, ACP:-1; Bab +5, Grapple +8; Atk +8/+8 melee (1d6+6, critical 19-20/x2, short swords) or +11 ranged (1d8+4, critical x3, mighty+3 composite longbow); SV Fort +6, Refl +6, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10. 

*Skills and Feats*: (88 skill points, 8/4 max ranks) 
Climb +11(8), Hide +9(8), Listen +10(8), Move Silently +9(8), Search +10(8), Spot +10 (8), Survival +14(8), Jump +10 (8), Ride (8), Swim +7(4), Heal +6(4), Knowledge Geography +8(4), Knowledge Nature +6(4); Weapon Focus (short sword),Weapon Specialization (short sword), Improve Initiative, Track, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy(), Two Weapon Style, Endurance, Animal Companion(Heavy Warhorse)

*Languages*: Common, Elf, Halfling.

*Spells*: 1/ spells per day, Base Save: 11 + spell level. 
•	1st - Endure Elements (casted daily). 

*Possessions*: 2 masterwork short sword swords, mithril breastplate, masterwork mighty+3 composite longbow, handy haversack, cloak of resistance+1, ring of sustenance, potion of neutralize poison. Quiver & 20 arrows, 3 flasks of oil, 4 torches, flint & steel, 50’ rope.

*Money*: 20gp.

*Description*: Dion is a tall(6”5), handsome, muscular man with green eyes and short brown hair. He wears a decorative white knee-length tunic with gold trimmings under his shiny breastplate, leather sandals, and a plumed helm. His two swords hang on his sides.

*History*: An adventurer son of an adventurer.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is the right thread. Didn't you just place a posting for a vacancy - 5th level PC, 32 pts, 9000xp? Does it sound familiar? If it doesn't then just ignore me (sob), otherwise here's the PC stats.




You surely won't simply be ignored. 

I honestly don't know, if Erekose (the DM) did place such a posting, havn't seen one. But even though one player isn't really showing up, we certainly are not lacking in number of PCs.

The DM actually already "complained" we have it too easy. 

That's why I asked, it would really surprise me, if there was such a post, but then again, it's Erekose's game, so you better wait for him to answer you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 18, 2004)

Erekose, I'm sorry I've been posting a bit less lately but I have been very busy in real life, and will be for a while.  I'm still following the game, and will post when it's needed. I will try to finish the updating of my character this weekend. I still enjoy the game and want to keep playing it.

I'm finding myself beginning a lot of sentences with "I" lately.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 19, 2004)

wysiwyg, I am afraid that you might have the wrong thread.  I am not currently recruiting for this game.  If you pointed me to the thread in question I can hopefully clear this up.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't mean you, Erekose, rather my fellow players, Ghostknight specifically, since Thomas Hobbes isn't around currently, who was the one mainly looking for questions! 

Maybe we can just assume, Mahe to ask her?

- About her name
- About her goal
- About her superiors
- About the runes on the Menhir and their purpose here
- About what happens with the forest
- About who or what is responsible for this
- About where to find him or her or it

Hmm... guess that's the most important stuff?

At least, that will suffice to see, whether she is willing to answer anything...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I have already posted to start questioning her (should have read here first... but we can obviously get to all these questions!)  And I added - what is that thing on her back, what is she, what are the bear plants and now that i think of it, how did they know to send those wolves after us?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

That's cool.  I just wrote here what I could come up with off the top of my head.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's cool.  I just wrote here what I could come up with off the top of my head.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




That be cool too   Now we just have to see if yonder person is going to cooperate or not - my bet is on not.  (Oh wlel, so we will discover what my surgical skills are like - maybe another hit on the head to do so with minimal screaming - heh , anasthesia barabarian style!)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

I think Dara's Heal is -1. Yeah, sounds about right.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hehe yeah I know you were talking to the others Thanee, I was just tryin to give it a friendly bump.  Now that you are armed with questions lets see if she answers...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hehe yeah I know you were talking to the others Thanee, I was just tryin to give it a friendly bump.  Now that you are armed with questions lets see if she answers...




Hmm, a bit of sadism there, I mean that little smilie, right before covering me with spiders!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2004)

who me? nah!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2004)

If we get to level up eventually, I really need to put some points into Intimidate. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Whered everyone else get to?  Thanee, Ghostknight, and Quirhid have posted recently.  But I havent seen the others in a little while.  Hope that the rping is not boring everyone.  I promise that more battle is on its way


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 28, 2004)

was away for the weekend, and my character was basically letting the other people deal with the captured lady...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Looking at Thanee, Gespath comments



 Wow, Gespath is pretty farsighted, huh? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes is still away, I guess, and Serpenteye still busy as it seems.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Wow, Gespath is pretty farsighted, huh?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Aargh!

Anyways - he's a mage, who says he can't see across dimensional boundaries!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 29, 2004)

Still busy, *sigh* but I'm keeping updated on the game and if something happens that requires Ian's participation I will post. You have been handling the interrogation very well, and there's not much he could contribute with at the moment.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

np, glad to see everyone is still around. my other games have slowly lost players and i was hoping that it was not happening here too.    as Ian was the one researching the obelisk, you can continue with that on your own if you like.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 1, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> as Ian was the one researching the obelisk, you can continue with that on your own if you like.




That works


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2004)

I know my updates have been a little slow lately.  My wife and I are getting ready for our big move back to Canada.  Should be heading back round the 18th.  Till then the time I have online is spotty.  I'll try to keep up, but the 2-3 posts per week is about all I can manage at the moment.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2004)

Very understandable. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2004)

*points the gang to the ooc thread*



> ooc Same here. Can always hope for a more informative answer than last time- after all, if she is worrying about being killed, why not ket her sweat to earn her life back? Which of course begs the question, what do we do with her?




That remains to be seen. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 7, 2004)

Of course the astute would have noticed mt lack of any promises to her.  What can I say- the second I promise something I will adhere to it- so right now no one can claim I have promised anything - I say we have a trial - it should be easy enough to find her guilty followed by an execution- a nice, orderly way to do it (Don't know what the do-gooders will think about it though....)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 7, 2004)

If the situation was reversed she would not only kill us (our characters), but make us suffer before we died. Since we already know what the verdict would be it would be pointless to have a trial, it would be a showtrial and a mockery of justice. We cannot take her back to civilization and we cannot set her free. All we can do is kill her, plain and simple.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmm, maybe trial is too formal a notion.  A reading of indictments followed by a show of hands agreeing to her fate should eb good enough t satisfy us lawful souls- don't forget, being LN I am intersted in the LETTER of the law, not justice or some other philosphical construct- but order must be maintained and thus it is important that there is an appearance of the law being applied.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, I guess Dara would just leave her here to be freed by her fellows.
 Having her promise to not interfere with us again.

 Of course, this would be kinda stupid, but hey, she's not the most wise person on earth. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

managed to grab a few minutes to update a few of my games.  hope im not losing anyone with my extended absence.  trying to keep up with things as best i can.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

You are doing great, considering, that you have your hands full at the moment. 

 If you have a moment, maybe you could tell me what Dara might know about "treefolks" with her +9 in Knowledge: nature.

 Mahe probably knows a bit more about those matters, tho. 

 Bye
 Thanee

 P.S. @Thomas Hobbes: Checking the Knowledge skills, I noticed, that you probably have forgotten to include synergy bonuses there.  At least Knowledge: nature and Survival have some synergy between them.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2004)

@serpenteye: Hey, Dara fully expects to see her again, but she just doesn't think it's right to kill her now, after she cooperated and while she is helpless. She is not that pragmatic. And she is good-aligned, she doesn't kill just because it is convenient. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2004)

It's no problem. We defeated her once, we can defeat her again, and again, and again.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, way I see it, many societies had very, umm, physical punishment on record (hey, up until the 1700's Roman Dutch law included the use of torture for questioning victims - ok, suspects if you insist.....)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2004)

I've finally updated Ian to the new Psionic rules, and I've picked up a number of new nice powers. Read Thoughts and Inflict Pain (speaking of torture ) could have been quite useful, but I suppose I can't use them retroactively during the interrogation and we'll have to wait until after the coming battle. 

Here's my new powers-list btw:
1: Astral Construct (Expand Knowledge), Psionic Charm, Conceal Thoughts, Detect Psionics, Mindlink, Defensive Precognition, 
2: Detect Hostile Intent, Inflict Pain, Read Thoughts, Psionic Suggestion, 
3: Crisis of Breath, Ectoplasmic Cocoon,

Power Points: 17/37 (Approximately. Since I've converted in the middle of the day I don't quite know, some powers changed levels in the switch. It seems about right, though)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

I think you used the 3.0 version of Spellcasting Prodigy, the 3.5 version does not grant any DC increase anymore.

And unless there is a psionic equivalent, it would actually grant you no benefit at all as it is written in Player's Guide to Faerûn, altho it is not much of a stretch to let it work on bonus power points as well. 

Hmm... maybe you should just drop it (it's really not very good anymore) and pick up Expanded Knowledge once more (for Ectoplasmic Cocoon, altho you technically cannot even learn this power AFAIK, I suppose it's ok, since it would be a bit silly, if you suddenly couldn't use it anymore ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think you used the 3.0 version of Spellcasting Prodigy, the 3.5 version does not grant any DC increase anymore.




I didn't know that... That's too bad.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> And unless there is a psionic equivalent, it would actually grant you no benefit at all as it is written in Player's Guide to Faerûn, altho it is not much of a stretch to let it work on bonus power points as well.



I agree completely.  It's a pity there are so many more spells and feats for arcanists than for psionics, the huge difference in potential options leads to unbalance. (But I know your opinion about psionics differs  )



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... maybe you should just drop it (it's really not very good anymore) and pick up Expanded Knowledge once more (for Ectoplasmic Cocoon, altho you technically cannot even learn this power AFAIK, I suppose it's ok, since it would be a bit silly, if you suddenly couldn't use it anymore ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It has become his signature power, but he was always a Telepath... I'm not sure what to do. Maybe I could get a dispensation from the normal rules for Expanded Knowledge...
Erekose?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, as I said, I'd just let you pick it with Expanded Knowledge in this special case, altho you would have to be 7th level normally... it's probably the closest, that could be done and the power isn't really out of line for this level.

Anyways, I'm not the DM, obviously. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, as I said, I'd just let you pick it with Expanded Knowledge in this special case, altho you would have to be 7th level normally... it's probably the closest, that could be done and the power isn't really out of line for this level.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not the DM, obviously.
> 
> ...




I remember the updated version of Ectoplasmic Cocoon was discussed earlier in this thread when it was thought you could coup-de-grace someone under it's effects.  Erekose at that time said that despite it being raised to a 4th level power had said that Ian could keep it as a 3rd level power.  That and I'm too lazy to go back and read through for more details, but yeah... tired... 2 1/2 hours of sleep last night... must eat and go to bed.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

Yep, that was for the 3.0 psionics, tho. The 3.5 psionics are a lot different.

 BTW, Serpenteye, shouldn't you keep the psicrystal maybe?

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, Serpenteye, shouldn't you keep the psicrystal maybe?




Maybe, but now when I have to pay a feat for it I'm not sure. It's practically useless tactically, and as a role-playing tool it is one-dimensional and limits Ian's interactions with the other characters. I'm hesitant paying a feat for a mere +2 to bluff.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

There are surely better feats availble. 

 Altho Psicrystal Containment (or whatever it is called, the feat, that let's you keep your psionic focus twice) is pretty useful.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Altho Psicrystal Containment (or whatever it is called, the feat, that let's you keep your psionic focus twice) is pretty useful.




It would allow him to use two metapsionic effects on the same power. Since metapsionics (Empower and Maximize) give more 'bang for the buck' than simply scaling damage-dealing powers upwards the feat would be quite good. But at his current level (and in Pbp-games new levels are few and far between) he can't afford metapsionics and he doesn't know any powers that would benefit much from metapsionics.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

As it is his signiture power I think I am willing to work with you on this one.  Say I'll let you take it as a 3rd level power for now, but then at 7th when you get your first 4th level power this will move up to its proper level and you get an extra 3rd level power in it's place.  Is that an acceptable solution?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

Ectoplasmic Cocoon _is_ a 3rd level power (it was 2nd before). 

The problem is, that Ian cannot learn it at all, since it is a Shaper power, neither a Telepath nor a Psion power.

He could only learn it via Expanded Knowledge at 7th level or higher (as soon as he can manifest 4th level powers).

I'd just let him ignore the level restriction of Expanded Knowledge on this power for now. It balances itself as soon as he becomes higher level, since he could later pick this power with this feat anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ectoplasmic Cocoon _is_ a 3rd level power (it was 2nd before).
> 
> The problem is, that Ian cannot learn it at all, since it is a Shaper power, neither a Telepath nor a Psion power.
> 
> ...




That's the way I'd prefer to do it myself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

oh right hehe. time zone changes have sent my brain for a whirl (16 is far too many to cross).  lets do that then.  I dont think it too unbalanced to let an occasional power from one of the other lists slip in when converting characters like this.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks. I've dropped Spell Prodigy, picked up Expand Knowledge (Cocoon) and got Hostile Emphatic Transfer as my 2nd 3rd level spell (great power btw, it's like Vampiric Touch on crack ). I'm planning on getting Dispell Psionics and Telekinetic Thrust (?) next level.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2004)

Hostile Empathic Transfer sounds kinda like Heal and Harm merged into one 3rd level power. Only problem is, that you _have to_ use both at once, which makes its application kinda limited. 


Dispel Psionics needs to be changed, of course, as long as there is no XPH errata. It's totally ridiculous as written. 

Augmentation: +6 PP to allow manifester level of up to +20 instead of +10.

That's probably the most simple change.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Dispel Psionics needs to be changed, of course, as long as there is no XPH errata. It's totally ridiculous as written.
> 
> Augmentation: +6 PP to allow manifester level of up to +20 instead of +10.




Edit: It's not that powerful anyway, at 20th level it's almost as expensive as a Greater Dispel Magic, only one point less than a 6th level power .


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

sounds good to me.  sorry all about the short delay again, gotta get my combat stats in order.  hope you like the pics though


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Edit: It's not that powerful anyway, at 20th level it's almost as expensive as a Greater Dispel Magic, only one point less than a 6th level power .




You mean the original version as written?

Maybe you have not realized yet, that it allows +20 dispels at 10th level already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

@Erekose: Are the Volodni a humanoid (or similar) race? I somehow pictured them like actual treefolk. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You mean the original version as written?
> 
> Maybe you have not realized yet, that it allows +20 dispels at 10th level already.
> 
> ...




Really? Trough overchanneling or something like that? (pardon my ignorance )) The most I can get it to is +18, since 9 points is the most one can spend at 10th level. 
On the other hand, it is far more powerful than I originally thought and you are right, it probably is very broken... Not quite as broken as a hierophant with a bead of karma and an orange Ioun Stone casting Holy Word, or as broken as Mordenkainens Disjunction, or as broken as ... something, but quite broken nevertheless.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL 

 Well... it scales with level (up to +10) and can be augmented (for up to 5 PP / +2 each, also up to +10).

 And both stack! <--- PROBLEM! 

 So at 10th level, where you can spend 10 PP, you can manifest it (base 5 PP) and augment it the whole way (another 5 PP) to the full +20 at 10th level already.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

yup they are humanoid plant creatures, medium size, say about 6.5' i think.  they are from the Unapproachable East


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

bump for action


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 23, 2004)

I miss this game  Are you still around Erekose13?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, I can see that moving from Japan to Canada would be a lot of work, tho. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry looks like starting a new job and a baby on the way in a couple of months has made it impossible for me to keep up with my games here. I think that I am going to have to stop DMing indefinitely.  I am very sorry to have to cancel this game as I have finally found a group that seems to really enjoy it and keeps up.  Unfortunately I cant keep up any more.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

Ah, it's a bummer that you won't be able to DM this game anymore, it really has been a lot of fun so far (dang fangled ranged weapons).  Congradulations on a little one on the way and good luck with the new job.  If you ever come around looking for a group to play again, keep us in mind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ah, it's a bummer that you won't be able to DM this game anymore, it really has been a lot of fun so far (dang fangled ranged weapons).  Congradulations on a little one on the way and good luck with the new job.  If you ever come around looking for a group to play again, keep us in mind.




I second that


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2004)

While certainly not very good news (for us ) it's absolutely more than understandable.

Your situation sounds quite good for you, though, congratulations. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 30, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sorry looks like starting a new job and a baby on the way in a couple of months has made it impossible for me to keep up with my games here. I think that I am going to have to stop DMing indefinitely.  I am very sorry to have to cancel this game as I have finally found a group that seems to really enjoy it and keeps up.  Unfortunately I cant keep up any more.




Understandable, though dissapointing!

Well congrats on the baby- enjoy it when it comes, nothing quite like a baby to make a sleepless night seem worthwhile


----------

